# Restare assieme "nonostante".



## aristocat (15 Agosto 2012)

Ennesima riflessione sulla convenienza del restare assieme "nonostante".
Per i figli.
Qui spesso ci si stupisce se qualcuno sceglie di stringere i denti e continuare a soffrire con il marito/moglie, "perché ci sono i figli" (per semplificare tolgo di mezzo ogni altro motivo di convenienza come mutuo, apparenze sociali, ecc.). Vedi il caso di KGB et similia.

Io non posso fare altro che dare il punto di vista di una figlia. Io mi sono accorta benissimo sia quando le cose andavano splendidamente tra mamma e papà (infanzia), pur con una certa ristrettezza di mezzi, sia quando il rapporto si è logorato e un po' deteriorato negli anni (nonostante la risoluzione di ogni problematica economica). 

Ancora oggi, però, non so dire che cosa sarebbe stato meglio per i miei. A parte i sentimenti sfumati col tempo, restava in loro la convinzione che la famiglia andava sempre salvaguardata; per parafrasare un celebre spot, _"una famiglia è per sempre"_. Credo che entrambi sarebbero andati in tribunale solo per motivi concreti gravissimi, cioé di vita o di morte. Difficilmente una separazione avrebbe potuto rappresentare la panacea di tutto, almeno per loro.

Io, per esempio, so di essere diversa, probabilmente mi farei meno scrupoli. Però devo ancora passarci in realtà da quel guado, quindi il mio è un ragionamento molto teorico. Comunque, per averlo vissuto, so che un figlio si accorge sempre di tutto. Per me è inutile pensare che se resto insieme con mio marito pur non amandolo, poi mio figlio non se ne accorgerà. 

Voi come la vedete?


----------



## perplesso (15 Agosto 2012)

La vedo come te.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ennesima riflessione sulla convenienza del restare assieme "nonostante".
> Per i figli.
> Qui spesso ci si stupisce se qualcuno sceglie di stringere i denti e continuare a soffrire con il marito/moglie, "perché ci sono i figli" (per semplificare tolgo di mezzo ogni altro motivo di convenienza come mutuo, apparenze sociali, ecc.). Vedi il caso di KGB et similia.
> 
> ...


Per me oggi si dà troppo peso all'amore e ai sentimenti.
Un tempo si badava di più alla concretezza e alla semplicità.
E c'era un bella parete tra affari tra coniugi e problematiche con i figli.


Per me da figlio...
A me non è mai sbattuto un casso se i miei si amassero o meno...
A me sbatteva solo che la finissero di litigare e che non trattassero male me...


----------



## Sole (15 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ennesima riflessione sulla convenienza del restare assieme "nonostante".
> Per i figli.
> Qui spesso ci si stupisce se qualcuno sceglie di stringere i denti e continuare a soffrire con il marito/moglie, "perché ci sono i figli" (per semplificare tolgo di mezzo ogni altro motivo di convenienza come mutuo, apparenze sociali, ecc.). Vedi il caso di KGB et similia.
> 
> ...


Io non credo che una coppia possa restare insieme 'nonostante' s_olo _per i figli. Non ci credo. Sarebbe una vita infernale.

Penso che ci siano altri fattori che incidono: paura di cambiare drasticamente tipo di vita, paura del giudizio di parenti e amici, paura di affrontare la solitudine, le difficoltà economiche... paura di complicarsi la vita, insomma. 
E specularmente: attaccamento alle proprie abitudini, bisogno di sentirsi conformi dagli altri, bisogno di condivisione e sostegno... insomma, chi resta insieme quando la coppia finisce lo fa perchè ha sempre altri buoni motivi per farlo oltre ai figli. Perchè dallo stare insieme trae un vantaggio maggiore rispetto all'allontanarsi.

Senza contare che le dinamiche di coppia, per quanto possano risultare pesanti, diventano col tempo rassicuranti. Chi è stato molti anni insieme a una persona e poi si separa da lei, sa quanto sia impegnativo confrontarsi con la solitudine, il senso di fallimento e, a volte, con un nuovo rapporto sentimentale che ci richiede di ricominciare tutto da capo. Molto più comodo restare con chi, per quanto ci risulti pesante, è comunque un panorama familiare e confortante, che non ci chiede grandi sforzi e grandi rimescolamenti.

Tutto questo, per me, è ciò che porta una coppia a restare insieme 'nonostante'.


----------



## Fabry (16 Agosto 2012)

Ho la gran fortuna di non aver dovuto restare nel matrimonio... nonostante...ma per il mio modo di vivere se avessi dovuto scegliere, avrei preso atto della situazione e dato un'altra occasione sia a me che a mia moglie.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Agosto 2012)

Io sono per il restare "insieme nonostante"
Dove il nonostante per me non sono i figli ma iil guardarsi dentro e tornare a 
ció che ci ha uniti...
continuare un percorso seppure difficoltoso invece di gettare la spugna....
Per me il percorso della separazione , seppur difficile legalmente, è la via meno difficoltosa da intraprendere..


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io sono per il restare "insieme nonostante"
> Dove il nonostante per me non sono i figli ma iil guardarsi dentro e tornare a
> ció che ci ha uniti...
> continuare un percorso seppure difficoltoso invece di gettare la spugna....
> Per me il percorso della separazione , seppur difficile legalmente, è la via meno difficoltosa da intraprendere..


Mah io direi che la separazione è l'odiata soluzione per slittamento nell'etica.
Ma secondo me ogni persona fa i propri conti.
E posso dirti che c'è chi fa una vita migliore una volta separato e c'è chi sprofonda nel baratro.

Direi questo comunque: 
Ci si mette insieme in due, ci si sposa in due, ecc..ecc..
E non mi sta bene quando uno decide di separarsi a scapito di una persona che invece non vuole questo.
Oppure non mi sta bene che decido di separarmi solo perchè c'è un'altra persona nella mia vita. E allora tu non mi vai più bene e ti butto via come uno straccio vecchio.

Penso che alcune persone pensino anche alla difficoltà intrinseca di stare assieme.
Ho una concezione dello stare assieme simile al concetto che ho delle banche.
Cambio donna? Ok...sarà migliore in certi aspetti e peggiore in altri.
Ovvio però quando una banca vuole che tu diventi suo cliente ti fa vedere un roseo panorama.
Poi cosa capita?
Famosa letterina variazioni che regolano i termini di rapporto.

Forse è facilissimo separarsi solo per quelle persone che si guardano in faccia e si dicono noi non siamo mai stati uniti.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Agosto 2012)

il figlio nella famigia dove la coppia è già separata vive questa esperienza in disperazone, in quanto sa di non avere colpa, ma sentirsi conteso fra i genitori e usato come arma puntata dritta al cuore, che lo uccide tutti i giorni pezzo per pezzo, fin quando egli stesso non è più in grado di amare.

penso che le coppie che non si amano dovranno separarsi e non vedersi mai più. perché così il figlio si fa una ragione e potrà incontrarli senza che i genitori si prendono gioco dei suoi sentimenti.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ennesima riflessione sulla convenienza del restare assieme "nonostante".
> Per i figli.
> Qui spesso ci si stupisce se qualcuno sceglie di stringere i denti e continuare a soffrire con il marito/moglie, "perché ci sono i figli" (per semplificare tolgo di mezzo ogni altro motivo di convenienza come mutuo, apparenze sociali, ecc.). Vedi il caso di KGB et similia.
> 
> ...


Io come te!


Diavoletta_78


----------



## Flavia (16 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non credo che una coppia possa restare insieme 'nonostante' s_olo _per i figli. Non ci credo. Sarebbe una vita infernale.
> 
> Penso che ci siano altri fattori che incidono: paura di cambiare drasticamente tipo di vita, paura del giudizio di parenti e amici, paura di affrontare la solitudine, le difficoltà economiche... paura di complicarsi la vita, insomma.
> E specularmente: attaccamento alle proprie abitudini, bisogno di sentirsi conformi dagli altri, bisogno di condivisione e sostegno... insomma, chi resta insieme quando la coppia finisce lo fa perchè ha sempre altri buoni motivi per farlo oltre ai figli. Perchè dallo stare insieme trae un vantaggio maggiore rispetto all'allontanarsi.
> ...


Sole sei una persona di una notevole onestà intellettuale
ancora una volta fai una analisi pacata e terribilmente vera


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Sole sei una persona di una notevole onestà intellettuale
> ancora una volta fai una analisi pacata e terribilmente vera



Infatti, la stimo molto!

Diavoletta_78


----------



## Minerva (16 Agosto 2012)

dipende dal nonostante.
nonostante non ci si ami più o ci siano dei problemi?
perché , di contro , ci sono parecchie separazioni (con matrimoni di fresca data) solo per problemi che , a quanto pare , si pensa non valga la pena risolvere.
il rapporto si può logorare ma non sappiamo in realtà i tuoi genitori sarebbero stati più felici scegliendo altre strade, magari no e quello che a te appare un ripiego per loro era quello che comunque dava più serenità e tranquillità .
come non puoi sapere di te, quanta tranquillità o sicurezza possa aver assorbito la tua mente con i tuoi due punti di riferimento in casa insieme.
credo che sia una scelta ammirevole ma se l'amore è totalmente finito e si è passati all'intolleranza allora è decisamente meglio la separazione ....quando l'altro non ha più la tua stima e/ o viceversa ... non c'è più nulla da fare, questo lo capirebbero bene anche i figli e diventerebbe penoso.
comunque quando parliamo della famiglia come valore dovremmo comprenderne anche la grande forza mentre spessissimo ne cogliamo solo il senso della difesa di facciata di fronte agli altri ...quando è al proprio interno che  , se sana, va coltivata , curata e apprezzata con consapevolezza.
sfasciarla rincorrendo innamoramenti da lepidotteri nello stomaco è proprio uno sfregio al buon senso


----------



## Annuccia (16 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *dipende dal nonostante*.
> nonostante non ci si ami più o ci siano dei problemi?
> perché , di contro , ci sono parecchie separazioni (con matrimoni di fresca data) solo per problemi che , a quanto pare , si pensa non valga la pena risolvere.
> il rapporto si può logorare ma non sappiamo in realtà i tuoi genitori sarebbero stati più felici scegliendo altre strade, magari no e quello che a te appare un ripiego per loro era quello che comunque dava più serenità e tranquillità .
> ...


hai fatto centro...brava...
dipende sempre dal "nonstante"


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non credo che una coppia possa restare insieme 'nonostante' s_olo _per i figli. Non ci credo. Sarebbe una vita infernale.
> 
> Penso che ci siano altri fattori che incidono: paura di cambiare drasticamente tipo di vita, paura del giudizio di parenti e amici, paura di affrontare la solitudine, le difficoltà economiche... paura di complicarsi la vita, insomma.
> E specularmente: attaccamento alle proprie abitudini, bisogno di sentirsi conformi dagli altri, bisogno di condivisione e sostegno... insomma, chi resta insieme quando la coppia finisce lo fa perchè ha sempre altri buoni motivi per farlo oltre ai figli. Perchè dallo stare insieme trae un vantaggio maggiore rispetto all'allontanarsi.
> ...


quando leggo queste tue parole,le immagino accompagnate da un pezzo jazz che forse non è stato ancora scritto.

Spero di trovare un assolo di Sax che possa essere appropriato,da dedicarti


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende dal nonostante.
> nonostante non ci si ami più o ci siano dei problemi?
> perché , di contro , ci sono parecchie separazioni (con matrimoni di fresca data) solo per problemi che , a quanto pare , si pensa non valga la pena risolvere.
> il rapporto si può logorare ma non sappiamo in realtà i tuoi genitori sarebbero stati più felici scegliendo altre strade, magari no e quello che a te appare un ripiego per loro era quello che comunque dava più serenità e tranquillità .
> ...


Ma ecco porco cazzo perchè io dico sempre che i giovini sposi cerchino confronti e conforti con sposi di vecchia data eh? Così due sono in crisi e si immaginano chissacchè...e pensano di separarsi...e si lamentano con gli amici e i genitori...e paffete si fondano i partiti di lei e di lui...
Faccio un esempio ideale...io e lei litigavamo per l'acqua...io che dicevo in casa si beve gasata...e lei natuarale...entrambi convinti di avere ragione...allora io sbrocco e dico parliamone con x e y che sono simili a noi e ci conoscono...lei ok...che vediamo...e ci dicono ah ragazzi anche noi siamo passati per la crisi dell'acqua...basta comperarne una cassa per sorte...e mettere in tavola due bottiglie...
QUella volta ci dissero...tu Conte devi cercare di diventare più paziente con lei e saper aspettare....tu però carina devi muovere il culo...altrimenti lo perdi un uomo così...

SI ne convengo...
Sfasciare ricorrendo ad innamoramenti da lepidotteri nello stomaco è da immaturi...
Si è così sciocchi e presuntuosi da credere che il terzo elemento sia fantastico mentre quello che abbiamo in casa sia un deficente...ma non è mai proprio così eh?

Mi volete ? Ok...sarò per voi l'uomo dei vostri sogni...ma solo per una sera al mese eh?

Se l'amore come passione finisce e rimane quel tranquillo piacevole confortevole affetto reciproco ben venga...se invece si sta uniti con il veleno in corpo è dura...

Ma è anche vero che molte coppie smarriscono sè stessi e la propria identità di coppia per annullarsi per i figli...
Poi i figli se ne vanno e sti qua restano lì a guardarsi in faccia senza avere più nulla da dirsi...


----------



## Minerva (16 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ecco porco cazzo perchè io dico sempre che i giovini sposi cerchino confronti e conforti con sposi di vecchia data eh? Così due sono in crisi e si immaginano chissacchè...e pensano di separarsi...e si lamentano con gli amici e i genitori...e paffete si fondano i partiti di lei e di lui...
> Faccio un esempio ideale...io e lei litigavamo per l'acqua...io che dicevo in casa si beve gasata...e lei natuarale...entrambi convinti di avere ragione...allora io sbrocco e dico parliamone con x e y che sono simili a noi e ci conoscono...lei ok...che vediamo...e ci dicono ah ragazzi anche noi siamo passati per la crisi dell'acqua...basta comperarne una cassa per sorte...e mettere in tavola due bottiglie...
> QUella volta ci dissero...tu Conte devi cercare di diventare più paziente con lei e saper aspettare....tu però carina devi muovere il culo...altrimenti lo perdi un uomo così...
> 
> ...


volendo provocare ti dirò meglio annullare un'identità per la vita di un figlio che per un amorazzo .

il rosso lo condivido


----------



## MillePensieri (16 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende dal nonostante.
> nonostante non ci si ami più o ci siano dei problemi?
> perché , di contro , ci sono parecchie separazioni (con matrimoni di fresca data) solo per problemi che , a quanto pare , si pensa non valga la pena risolvere.
> il rapporto si può logorare ma non sappiamo in realtà i tuoi genitori sarebbero stati più felici scegliendo altre strade, magari no e quello che a te appare un ripiego per loro era quello che comunque dava più serenità e tranquillità .
> ...



Il mio primo intervento dopo giorni di silenzioso curiosare, forse tra un po' avrò addirittura il coraggio per tirare fuori la mia storia...anche se leggendovi mi sento già meglio, a volte .
Vivere da figlia in una casa in cui c'è solo indifferenza e tensione fa male, mi sono sentita impotente, inadeguata e per tanti anni ho avuto una visione marcia e disincantata dell'amore e della vita in generale...meglio la separazione, si...per quanto si tenti di non coinvolgere i figli alla fine succede e nonostante credessi di aver superato tutto, mi sono ritrovata di nuovo travolta dalle stesse sensazioni dolorose e difficili da mandare via.
che schifo l'autocommiserazione, non è da me  ho bisogno di un'anima pia che mi prenda a schiaffi :unhappy:.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> volendo provocare ti dirò meglio annullare un'identità per la vita di un figlio che per un amorazzo .
> 
> il rosso lo condivido


Embè certo...ma come saper distinguere un vero amore da un amorazzo?
Sai l'orgoglio fa dire tante cose agli umani eh?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Il mio primo intervento dopo giorni di silenzioso curiosare, forse tra un po' avrò addirittura il coraggio per tirare fuori la mia storia...anche se leggendovi mi sento già meglio, a volte .
> Vivere da figlia in una casa in cui c'è solo indifferenza e tensione fa male, mi sono sentita impotente, inadeguata e per tanti anni ho avuto una visione marcia e disincantata dell'amore e della vita in generale...meglio la separazione, si...per quanto si tenti di non coinvolgere i figli alla fine succede e nonostante credessi di aver superato tutto, mi sono ritrovata di nuovo travolta dalle stesse sensazioni dolorose e difficili da mandare via.
> che schifo l'autocommiserazione, non è da me  ho bisogno di un'anima pia che mi prenda a schiaffi :unhappy:.


Ma perchè non te ne sei andata?
Io ho fatto così ed è stato fighissimo eh?:smile:


----------



## lunaiena (16 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah io direi che la separazione è l'odiata soluzione per slittamento nell'etica.
> Ma secondo me ogni persona fa i propri conti.
> E posso dirti che c'è chi fa una vita migliore una volta separato e c'è chi sprofonda nel baratro.
> 
> ...





Minerva ha detto:


> volendo provocare ti dirò meglio annullare un'identità per la vita di un figlio che per un amorazzo .
> 
> il rosso lo condivido



Condivido ... Ma appena approvato....


----------



## MillePensieri (16 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè non te ne sei andata?
> Io ho fatto così ed è stato fighissimo eh?:smile:


A 11 anni è dura lasciare casa 
a 20 l'ho fatto


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> A 11 anni è dura lasciare casa
> a 20 l'ho fatto


Lo so...
Io avevo 11 anni...
Mitico!
Ma anche a 20 va bene no?

Non si possono sentire sai i genitori che si intromettono nella vita dei figli adulti, non si possono sentire...:smile:


----------



## MillePensieri (16 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè non te ne sei andata?
> Io ho fatto così ed è stato fighissimo eh?:smile:





contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo so...
> Io avevo 11 anni...
> Mitico!
> Ma anche a 20 va bene no?
> ...


In realtà mi hanno lasciato molta libertà, forse per recuperare mi hanno sostenuta in quasi tutte le mie scelte, anche se ormai non li sento più come genitori, vecchi amici forse.
Che dire, me ne sono andata perchè mi sentivo ingabbiata a casa, hanno divorziato quando avevo 14 anni, ma la voglia di partire è rimasta.
Ti dirò una cosa poi, dopo aver letto qualche tuo intervento in giro mi è venuto in mente mio padre, mi sento leggermente in soggezione!


----------



## aristocat (16 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende dal nonostante.
> nonostante non ci si ami più o ci siano dei problemi?
> perché , di contro , ci sono parecchie separazioni (con matrimoni di fresca data) solo per problemi che , a quanto pare , si pensa non valga la pena risolvere.
> il rapporto si può logorare *ma non sappiamo in realtà i tuoi genitori sarebbero stati più felici scegliendo altre strade, magari no e quello che a te appare un ripiego per loro era quello che comunque dava più serenità e tranquillità .
> ...


Bentornata

Sul grassetto: vero. Oddio, sinceramente non ho mai pensato che fosse una scelta di ripiego, anche se c'era dell'insofferenza per differenti visioni sul modello di famiglia da portare avanti, credo che il sentimento e la voglia di costruire insieme fossero sempre presenti, fino alla fine . Ripiego no, quindi, però grosse importanti divergenze sul come gestire la famiglia, sì.

Innamoramenti da lepidotteri? Immagine molto evocativa , penso che verrà usata ancora nel forum , comunque fortunatamente penso di poter dire che mai nessuno dei due ha sofferto di _lepidotterite acuta_.

 Per il resto, bella e vera la considerazione sul consumismo dei vincoli affettivi e dei sentimenti. Condivido.

ari


----------



## aristocat (16 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Il mio primo intervento dopo giorni di silenzioso curiosare, forse tra un po' avrò addirittura il coraggio per tirare fuori la mia storia...anche se leggendovi mi sento già meglio, a volte .
> Vivere da figlia in una casa in cui c'è solo indifferenza e tensione fa male, mi sono sentita impotente, inadeguata e per tanti anni ho avuto una visione marcia e disincantata dell'amore e della vita in generale...meglio la separazione, si...per quanto si tenti di non coinvolgere i figli alla fine succede e nonostante credessi di aver superato tutto, mi sono ritrovata di nuovo travolta dalle stesse sensazioni dolorose e difficili da mandare via.
> che schifo l'autocommiserazione, non è da me  ho bisogno di un'anima pia che mi prenda a schiaffi :unhappy:.


benvenuta


----------



## aristocat (16 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non credo che una coppia possa restare insieme 'nonostante' s_olo _per i figli. Non ci credo. Sarebbe una vita infernale.
> 
> Penso che ci siano altri fattori che incidono: paura di cambiare drasticamente tipo di vita, paura del giudizio di parenti e amici, paura di affrontare la solitudine, le difficoltà economiche... paura di complicarsi la vita, insomma.
> E specularmente: attaccamento alle proprie abitudini, bisogno di sentirsi conformi dagli altri, bisogno di condivisione e sostegno... insomma, chi resta insieme quando la coppia finisce lo fa perchè ha sempre altri buoni motivi per farlo oltre ai figli. Perchè dallo stare insieme trae un vantaggio maggiore rispetto all'allontanarsi.
> ...


La trovo un'analisi molto profonda e puntuale (come sempre), grazie


----------



## MillePensieri (16 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> benvenuta


grazie :up:


----------



## Sole (16 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI ne convengo...
> Sfasciare ricorrendo ad innamoramenti da lepidotteri nello stomaco è da immaturi...
> Si è così sciocchi e presuntuosi da credere che il terzo elemento sia fantastico mentre quello che abbiamo in casa sia un deficente...ma non è mai proprio così eh?
> 
> ...


Ma pensi davvero che esistano persone che  sfasciano un matrimonio per un innamoramento? Mi sembra che qui sul forum la maggior parte delle storie testimonino il contrario e, cioè, che magari si tende a tradire per vivere il brivido della cotta passeggera, ma difficilmente un amante porta alla separazione.
Quando capita, penso alla storia dell'utente elena, ad esempio, si tratta di storie in cui ci sono in ballo sentimenti forti che durano da tempo e matrimoni giá logori.
Almeno, mi auguro sia così.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma pensi davvero che esistano persone che  sfasciano un matrimonio per un innamoramento? Mi sembra che qui sul forum la maggior parte delle storie testimonino il contrario e, cioè, che magari si tende a tradire per vivere il brivido della cotta passeggera, ma difficilmente un amante porta alla separazione.
> Quando capita, penso alla storia dell'utente elena, ad esempio, si tratta di storie in cui ci sono in ballo sentimenti forti che durano da tempo e matrimoni giá logori.
> Almeno, mi auguro sia così.


Si lo penso.
Perchè mio malgrado l'ho visto accadere.
E proprio da chi mai avrei immaginato.
Un conto è tradire.
Un conto è essere innamorati dell'amante.
Piuttosto troviamo persone che non si separerebbero mai per 4 ciavade extra, ma purtroppo avviene che le 4 ciavade vengano scoperte dall'ignaro coniuge che allora è lui casomai che medita la separazione perchè non vuole più stare con chi lo ha tradito no?

L'amante di cui si è innamorati, porta spessissimo alla separazione.
Perchè il nuovo amore ci fa stare bene e di riflesso ci fa sentire quanto stiamo male nel matrimonio con una persona no?

Infatti l'uomo di elena ci ha pensato milioni di volte prima di separarsi.
E non mi pare abbia deciso dalla sera alla mattina.

Vero sentimenti che durano da tempo.
E non da pochi mesi....


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Il mio primo intervento dopo giorni di silenzioso curiosare, forse tra un po' avrò addirittura il coraggio per tirare fuori la mia storia...anche se leggendovi mi sento già meglio, a volte .
> Vivere da figlia in una casa in cui c'è solo indifferenza e tensione fa male, mi sono sentita impotente, inadeguata e per tanti anni ho avuto una visione marcia e disincantata dell'amore e della vita in generale...meglio la separazione, si...per quanto si tenti di non coinvolgere i figli alla fine succede e nonostante credessi di aver superato tutto, mi sono ritrovata di nuovo travolta dalle stesse sensazioni dolorose e difficili da mandare via.
> che schifo l'autocommiserazione, non è da me  ho bisogno di un'anima pia che mi prenda a schiaffi :unhappy:.


Intanto...benvenuta 

secondariamente....una donna si tocca solo per darle piacere.

gli schiaffi possono essere dati metaforicamente e secondo me sono anche più efficaci.....ma se arrivi a capire da sola che autocommiserarti non ti aiuta....hai già risolto il problema,senza bisogno di manrovesci virtuali


----------



## MillePensieri (16 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Intanto...benvenuta
> 
> secondariamente....una donna si tocca solo per darle piacere.
> 
> gli schiaffi possono essere dati metaforicamente e secondo me sono anche più efficaci.....ma se arrivi a capire da sola che autocommiserarti non ti aiuta....hai già risolto il problema,senza bisogno di manrovesci virtuali


grazie anche a te 

e si, intendevo metaforicamente, non è un invito ad usarmi come punching ball 

è solo che la mia autoconsapevolezza per ora è molto altalenante. oggi mi sento molto energica, domani non so come andrà.


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> grazie anche a te
> 
> e si, intendevo metaforicamente, non è un invito ad usarmi come punching ball
> 
> è solo che la mia autoconsapevolezza per ora è molto altalenante. oggi mi sento molto energica, domani non so come andrà.


capita spesso,con questo caldo.      stando qui sono certo che troverai il giusto equilibrio tra gli opposti estremi.

o alla peggio, ti spancerai dalle risate


----------



## Sole (16 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si lo penso.
> Perchè mio malgrado l'ho visto accadere.
> E proprio da chi mai avrei immaginato.
> Un conto è tradire.
> ...


Ma infatti, quello che dicevo io. Mi rifiuto di credere che si sfasci una famiglia, con tutto il dolore che comporta, per una cotta passeggera.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma infatti, quello che dicevo io. Mi rifiuto di credere che si sfasci una famiglia, con tutto il dolore che comporta, per una cotta passeggera.


E io dicevo a minerva che ci sono molte persone che scambiano per grande amore degli amorazzi.
Questo perchè?
Perchè si ritrovano a 40 anni ad essere ancora immaturi affettivamente.
Ovvio chi ci è dentro non si rende conto no?
Poi dopo piange però...
E cosa capita?
Alla prima delusione si accorge suo malgrado che il tanto decantato grande amore era in realtà solo na scuffia da adolescente...

Ma non li hai mai visti tu i quarantenni che fanno colpi di testa eh?
Spece per gli uomini sai l'età tra i 40 e i 50 è veramente bastarda che non ti dico.
Finalmente se arrivi a 50 e tiri delle belle somme sei finalmente un uomo.


----------



## elena_ (26 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si lo penso.
> Perchè mio malgrado l'ho visto accadere.
> E proprio da chi mai avrei immaginato.
> Un conto è tradire.
> ...


ehm...devo precisare

non è che ci ha pensato milioni di volte
è che la relazione con sua moglie era già compromessa prima ancora che io entrassi nella sua vita
non ci fossi stata io, sono certa che avrebbe continuato a tradirla e a scappare da lei
nella sua testa c'è sempre stata l'idea della separazione
per questo non ha mai avuto fretta ( se non all'inizio, ma questo è un altro argomento così come l'argomento figli, altra storia a parte )

non so nemmeno se la mia presenza abbia infine accelerato o meno il decorso delle cose
ma mi sono convinta di avergli reso più sopportabile la convivenza con sua moglie dentro casa
dato che fuori c'ero io

in realtà lui ha solo lasciato che le cose succedessero
e alla fine sono andate proprio come voleva lui


----------



## demoralizio (27 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> si è passati all'intolleranza allora è decisamente meglio la separazione ....quando l'altro non ha più la tua stima e/ o viceversa ... non c'è più nulla da fare, questo lo capirebbero bene anche i figli e diventerebbe penoso.


Concordo in pieno.


----------



## Zod (27 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Voi come la vedete?


Dipende dai casi. Se nella migliore delle ipotesi nonostante la separazione i figli possono continuare e vivere ugualmente entrambi i genitori, probabilmente è meglio separarsi. Viceversa, se la separazione comporta la perdita dalla propria quotidianità con uno dei due genitori, penso sia meglio non separarsi. Il danno causato dall'accorgersi da parte dei figli che i genitori non si amano non è minore del danno di crescere con la sostanziale assenza di uno dei due. In entrambi i casi, dipende dalla capacità dei genitori di non far pesare sui figli le loro problematiche sentimentali, sia che si separino sia che restino insieme. Per i figli la cosa più importante penso sia il sentirsi amati da padre e madre, e la possibilità di coltivare questo amore. 

S*B


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Ottobre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Voi come la vedete?


Personalmente io rientro nella sfera delle famiglie che si accontenta di una convivenza civile. Almeno all'inizio era così.... ora è anche meglio!

Il tutto è nato per motivi economici, per trasferimenti troppo lontani per condividere la crescita di nostra figlia ed a causa di un rapporto mai dichiarato morto anche se in putrefazione da tempo.

Ora abbiamo trovato un buon equilibrio.

Certo ogni tanto si litiga, si discute e poi si fa la pace ( senza sesso logicamente ) ma alla fine abbiamo scoperto che ci vogliamo bene, che amiamo tanto la nostra bambina e che in fondo ora che abbiamo capito "cosa" siamo riusciamo ad essere più rilassati sia tra di noi che in casa.

Siamo un famiglia. Ridiamo e giochiamo insieme, ci aiutiamo e parliamo tantissimo.
L'unica cosa che manca verso la "perfezione da film" è l'amore tra di noi ma in fondo non è così fondamentale per essere felici. 

Lo vedo negli occhi di mia figlia che questa situazione funziona.

Per cui, la vedo in modo probabilmente diverso da molti ma alla fine quello che conta è che le persone stiano bene e siano felici, qualunque dimensione abbiano trovato.


----------



## Tebe (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Personalmente io rientro nella sfera delle famiglie che si accontenta di una convivenza civile. Almeno all'inizio era così.... ora è anche meglio!
> 
> Il tutto è nato per motivi economici, per trasferimenti troppo lontani per condividere la crescita di nostra figlia ed a causa di un rapporto mai dichiarato morto anche se in putrefazione da tempo.
> 
> ...


perdona la domanda forse lo hai già scritto ma non ho letto.
Quindi nessuno tradisce nessuno. Anche lei è libera di avere storie fuori.
Ma ve lo dite quando uscite con altri o c'è un patto implicito del tipo "esco con le amiche" e stop?
Magari è pure vero che ci esce, ma magari no.

Curiosità


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> perdona la domanda forse lo hai già scritto ma non ho letto.
> Quindi nessuno tradisce nessuno. Anche lei è libera di avere storie fuori.
> Ma ve lo dite quando uscite con altri o c'è un patto implicito del tipo "esco con le amiche" e stop?
> Magari è pure vero che ci esce, ma magari no.
> ...


Lei è liberissima di fare quello che vuole. Spesso quando rimane a casa da sola io, uscendo, le dico : "Non nel nostro letto, grazie!"
Dormiamo ancora insieme anche se non abbiamo più rapporti sessuali da 3 anni e mezzo. Come due amici che dormono nello stesso letto. Per capirci.
Quando dobbiamo uscire ci diciamo solo che usciamo. Punto. 

Cosa intendi con "Magari è pure vero che ci esce, ma magari no." ??


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Lei è liberissima di fare quello che vuole. Spesso quando rimane a casa da sola io, uscendo, le dico : "Non nel nostro letto, grazie!"


mi corre l'obbligo comunicarti che sono andato a vomitare un attimino...

ahahahahah

maronn du carmin'...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mi corre l'obbligo comunicarti che sono andato a vomitare un attimino...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


stavolta.... :quoto:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mi corre l'obbligo comunicarti che sono andato a vomitare un attimino...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Passata??? vabbè non siamo più una coppia... è come se un tuo amico vivesse con te. Uscendo gli diresti non farlo nel mio letto! 

Mi sentirei un ipocrita a non accettare che lei abbia delle storie mentre io si. L'importante è che sia felice.




Simy ha detto:


> stavolta.... :quoto:



Plasil per tutti!!! :idea:


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> stavolta.... :quoto:


eh ma abbozzano pe' la fija...

che ne sai tu de come soffre sto pover'omo e de come s'offre la mugliera...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Passata??? vabbè non siamo più una coppia... è come se un tuo amico vivesse con te. Uscendo gli diresti non farlo nel mio letto!
> 
> ...


è passato grazie


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Passata??? vabbè non siamo più una coppia... è come se un tuo amico vivesse con te. Uscendo gli diresti non farlo nel mio letto!
> 
> ...


ma no, ma fai benissimo a nun fa' l'ipocrita ed anzi se tu' moje rimane incinta, daje pure er cognome tuo ar bastardino...

cosi' tu' fija se sente pure meno sola in quel bordello...

ahahahahah


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> eh ma abbozzano pe' la fija...
> 
> che ne sai tu de come soffre sto pover'omo e de come s'offre la mugliera...
> 
> ahahahahah


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma non è mia moglie. Non siamo sposati. Vabbè cambia nulla 



exStermy ha detto:


> ma no, ma fai benissimo a nun fa' l'ipocrita ed anzi se tu' moje rimane incinta, daje pure er cognome tuo ar bastardino...
> 
> cosi' tu' fija se sente pure meno sola in quel bordello...
> 
> ahahahahah


Esistono i preservativi. Non lo sapevi??


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma no, ma fai benissimo a nun fa' l'ipocrita ed anzi se tu' moje rimane incinta, daje pure er cognome tuo ar bastardino...
> 
> cosi' tu' fija se sente pure meno sola in quel bordello...
> 
> ahahahahah



Però qui non ti capisco (strano).... Loro non sono una coppia, e nemmeno una coppia aperta, sono due coinquilini....
Non capisco lo sdegno....


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma non è mia moglie. Non siamo sposati. Vabbè cambia nulla
> 
> ...


ah si?...e da quando?

ahahahahahah


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Però qui non ti capisco (strano).... Loro non sono una coppia, e nemmeno una coppia aperta, sono due coinquilini....
> Non capisco lo sdegno....



:bacio:



Alleluia.


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma no, ma fai benissimo a nun fa' l'ipocrita ed anzi se tu' moje rimane incinta, daje pure er cognome tuo ar bastardino...
> 
> cosi' tu' fija se sente pure meno sola in quel bordello...
> 
> ahahahahah


ma daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!

non sono una coppia!


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Però qui non ti capisco (strano).... Loro non sono una coppia, e nemmeno una coppia aperta, sono due coinquilini....
> Non capisco lo sdegno....


ah nun so' manco na specie de coppia...seppur apertissima e co' certe correnti d'aria da uragano??...

ahahahahahah

cioe' fanno i figli come i cani?

ma qua ragazzi a sto punto ve siete bevuti pure er cervello, ammesso ne aveste mai avuto uno...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
> 
> non sono una coppia!


ao' testuale:

"La mia famiglia è composta da me, la mia "coinquilina" e da nostra figlia. La chiamo coinquilina perchè, PURTROPPO, IL NOSTRO RAPPORTO E' ANDATO VERSO LA DISTRUZIONE DOPO LA NASCITA DELLA COSA PIU' BELLA CHE MI SIA CAPITATA.LA MIA BIMBA."

quindi ammesso che na' coppia lo fossero da prima, mo' e' solo no' schifo e basta...ahahahah

ma annatevene affankulo tutti in charter va, che er pilota sta gia' a rulla' in pista...

che manicomio assoluto...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao' testuale:
> 
> "La mia famiglia è composta da me, la mia "coinquilina" e da nostra figlia. La chiamo coinquilina perchè, PURTROPPO, IL NOSTRO RAPPORTO E' ANDATO VERSO LA DISTRUZIONE DOPO LA NASCITA DELLA COSA PIU' BELLA CHE MI SIA CAPITATA.LA MIA BIMBA."
> 
> ...



appunto COINQUILINA! vivono sotto lo stesso tetto!


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> appunto COINQUILINA! vivono sotto lo stesso tetto!


MA DOPO, CAZZO!

c'ha fatto na' fija....

mica e' la mignotta del 4 lampione di fronte casa sua...cribbio...

ahahahah

ma dai, manco un po' de rispetto a parlarse...magari se fa di' pure er calibro di chi si scopa in casa, ma non ner lettone ...

pazzesco...

ahahahah


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> appunto COINQUILINA! vivono sotto lo stesso tetto!



è inutile non ci arriva. Per lui c'è o la famiglia felice e perfetta o la separazione in toto.

Figo!! la mia coniquilina fa la torta di mele!! evvai!! :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ah nun so' manco na specie de coppia...seppur apertissima e co' certe correnti d'aria da uragano??...
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...



Ma la figlia è nata quando ancora si amavano.....
Stermy fai un pisolo va, poi torna


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> MA DOPO, CAZZO!
> 
> c'ha fatto na' fija....
> 
> ...


ma porca miseria Stè!
si sono parlati e hanno deciso - per il momento - di vivere sotto le stesso tetto!
entrambi sanno che è finita e che ognuno è libero di fare la sua vita

e dai! e se si tradiscono di nascosto non va bene, e se ne parlano non va bene....

non si stanno pigliando per il culo mi pare


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> è inutile non ci arriva. Per lui c'è o la famiglia felice e perfetta o la separazione in toto.
> 
> Figo!! *la mia coniquilina fa la torta di mele*!! evvai!! :rotfl:


posso averne una fetta?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> è inutile non ci arriva. Per lui c'è o la famiglia felice e perfetta o la separazione in toto.
> 
> *Figo!! la mia coniquilina fa la torta di mele!! evvai!!* :rotfl:


Come minimo offri una fetta a me e Simy che stiamo discutendo con Stermy in tua difesa


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> posso averne una fetta?



Ecco vedi come sei egoista....io ho chiesto per entrambe.....tu pensi solo a te:ar:


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> è inutile non ci arriva. Per lui c'è o la famiglia felice e perfetta o la separazione in toto.
> 
> Figo!! la mia coniquilina fa la torta di mele!! evvai!! :rotfl:


ma pure na' via de mezzo sarebbe piu' accettabile de no schifo totale in cui sguazzi te e "l'ospite" che te ritrovi...ahahah

starete pure sotto un tetto a coabita', ma la dignita' ed il rispetto t'informo che stanno da n'artra parte...

datte na mossa e vai a Chi l'ha visto?...magari te va de culo...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco vedi come sei egoista....io ho chiesto per entrambe.....tu pensi solo a te:ar:


ma facevo a metà con te....


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma porca miseria Stè!
> si sono parlati e hanno deciso - per il momento - di vivere sotto le stesso tetto!
> entrambi sanno che è finita e che ognuno è libero di fare la sua vita
> 
> ...


non si piglieranno per il culo ma manca un minimo di rispetto....

lui la tratta da troja, lei fara' altrettanto, quanto ce rimarresti con un trattamento cosi'?...

e' inutile...nun abbiamo speranze...

siamo proprio fottuti.....

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non si piglieranno per il culo ma manca un minimo di rispetto....
> 
> *lui la tratta da troja*, lei fara' altrettanto, quanto ce rimarresti con un trattamento cosi'?...
> 
> ...



Adesso mi spieghi dove leggi che la tratta da troia


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non si piglieranno per il culo ma manca un minimo di rispetto....
> 
> *lui la tratta da troja, lei fara' altrettanto, quanto ce rimarresti con un trattamento cosi'?...
> *
> ...



scusa ma dove mai ha scritto una cosa simile! 
sono idee tue


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Adesso mi spieghi dove leggi che la tratta da troia


appunto


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> posso averne una fetta?





farfalla ha detto:


> Come minimo offri una fetta a me e Simy che stiamo discutendo con Stermy in tua difesa


farò il possibile ma non contateci che sono goloso!  


mi sono fregato da solo ora dovrò fare le lasagne... 



exStermy ha detto:


> non si piglieranno per il culo ma manca un minimo di rispetto....
> 
> lui la tratta da troja, lei fara' altrettanto, quanto ce rimarresti con un trattamento cosi'?...
> 
> ...


Ma quale troia?? ma stiamo scherzando? Rispetto la fine del nostro rapporto e la possibilità che lei voglia trovare in un altro uomo soddisfazione sessuale o mentale. Sta a lei. 

Sarebbe ridicolo il contrario.


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma la figlia è nata quando ancora si amavano.....
> Stermy fai un pisolo va, poi torna


azzo hai detto la parolina magica...ahahahah

embe' te te sei fatta fa' un figlio da tuo marito che amavi e mo' te fai tratta' come na' troja e te sta bene?

anzi piu' che altro, stai bene con te stessa?

comunque lo so e t'anticipo che l'inventario delle rotelle se fa a fine anno...

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Adesso mi spieghi dove leggi che la tratta da troia


e porca troja dicendole de non scopa' sul lettone co' le nerchie che se porta in casa, la tratta da monaca de clausura?

ahahahahah

ma siete proprio tutti scemi???

ed allora ditelo che siete categorie protette che nun m'accanisco...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e porca troja dicendole de non scopa' sul lettone co' le nerchie che se porta in casa, la tratta da monaca de clausura?
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...



Stermy provo a spiegartelo pianino pianino vediamo se capisci
Io e te conviviamo insieme. Siamo amici, ci vogliamo bene
Una sera esci di casa e mi lasci sola. 
Ti giri e mi dici "Non farlo nel nostro letto" magari con un sorriso ironico, magari no, è semplicemente sottolineare che è una cosa che in quanto convivente mi darebbe fastidio. 
Mi stai trattando da troia??????

Si solo se pensi che una donna single non posso scopare con chi le pare senza essere definita single


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e porca troja dicendole de non scopa' sul lettone co' le nerchie che se porta in casa, la tratta da monaca de clausura?
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


no vabbè mi arrendo


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no vabbè mi arrendo


Io no.....amo la torta di mele


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e porca troja dicendole de non scopa' sul lettone co' le nerchie che se porta in casa, la tratta da monaca de clausura?
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl: perchè le donne o sono troie o sono monache di clausura??? una sana vita sessuale non esiste??

Vabbè che il tuo nome è quasi l'anagramma di Estremi ma davverò quello che scrivi non ha molto senso. Secondo me.


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stermy provo a spiegartelo pianino pianino vediamo se capisci
> Io e te conviviamo insieme. Siamo amici, ci vogliamo bene
> Una sera esci di casa e mi lasci sola.
> Ti giri e mi dici "Non farlo nel nostro letto" magari con un sorriso ironico, magari no, è semplicemente sottolineare che è una cosa che in quanto convivente mi darebbe fastidio.
> ...


:up: quoto


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io no.....amo la torta di mele



Te la faccio io! 
mele e cannella!


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: perchè le donne o sono troie o sono monache di clausura??? *una sana vita sessuale non esiste??
> 
> *Vabbè che il tuo nome è quasi l'anagramma di Estremi ma davverò quello che scrivi non ha molto senso. Secondo me.


mi pare un concetto troppo difficile!


oppure sana vita sessuale = troia


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi pare un concetto troppo difficile!





Simy ha detto:


> oppure sana vita sessuale = troia



sarà invece che l'uomo che ha una sana vita sessuale è un figo???? :singleeye:




Simy ha detto:


> Te la faccio io!
> mele e cannella!


EVVAI 2 torte!!! 

ops!


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stermy provo a spiegartelo pianino pianino vediamo se capisci
> Io e te conviviamo insieme. Siamo amici, ci vogliamo bene
> Una sera esci di casa e mi lasci sola.
> Ti giri e mi dici "Non farlo nel nostro letto" magari con un sorriso ironico, magari no, è semplicemente sottolineare che è una cosa che in quanto convivente mi darebbe fastidio.
> ...


ma tu mo' proprio con me vuoi disquisire di zoccolame e trojaggine?...ahahahah

trovatene n'artro, damme retta...ahahahah

comunque e' si' e l'accendiamo...

per quello che c'e' stato tra noi, un minimo de rispetto e' d'obbligo tanto piu' che all'epoca nun te consideravo na' mignotta e dovresti esse tu a nun farme minimamente sospetta' che mi manchi di rispetto scopando nerchie di passaggio dove dormo anch'io...

ECCHECCAZZO MAGARI PURE CO' MACCHIE DE SPERMA SULLE LENZUOLA O SUL MATERASSO!....

pero' ammetto che anche per te questo concetto sia troppo difficile da capire...

scusame se te sforzo inutilmente e poi me giri a vuoto...

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sarà invece che l'uomo che ha una sana vita sessuale è un figo???? :singleeye:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tanto per chiarire la torta la fa a me non a te​


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sarà invece che l'uomo che ha una sana vita sessuale è un figo???? :singleeye:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




magnate la tua :ar: visto che hai pure detto che sei geloso! 



farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto per chiarire la torta la fa a me non a te


 :yes:​


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: perchè le donne o sono troie o sono monache di clausura??? una sana vita sessuale non esiste??
> 
> Vabbè che il tuo nome è quasi l'anagramma di Estremi ma davverò quello che scrivi non ha molto senso. Secondo me.


ma non puo' essere altrimenti perche' una situazione di merda come la tua nun e' facile viverla e ce vole tanto pelo sullo stomaco e nessunissima considerazione di se stesso e di chi ci circonda....

pero' capisco che per amore verso tua figlia, sopporteresti anche le macchie de sperma sul cuscino, neh?

ahahahahah


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma tu mo' proprio con me vuoi disquisire di zoccolame e trojaggine?...ahahahah
> 
> trovatene n'artro, damme retta...ahahahah
> 
> ...


Spe spe... frena!! Forse non mi sono spiegato bene!

E' UNA BATTUTA CHE FACCIO IO QUANDO ESCO! 
Non ho detto che lei fa sesso nel nostro letto mentre io guardo la tv in salotto!! AOOOO!!



farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto per chiarire la torta la fa a me non a te


una fettina??


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma tu mo' proprio con me vuoi disquisire di zoccolame e trojaggine?...ahahahah
> 
> trovatene n'artro, damme retta...ahahahah
> 
> ...



Ma se io e te siamo amici non ti manco di rispetto se scopo con un altro, e appunto non lo faccio nel letto dove dormo con te.

Scusami se ti faccio sforzare inutilmente


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma non puo' essere altrimenti perche' una situazione di merda come la tua nun e' facile viverla e ce vole tanto pelo sullo stomaco e nessunissima considerazione di se stesso e di chi ci circonda....
> 
> pero' capisco che per amore verso tua figlia, sopporteresti anche le macchie de sperma sul cuscino, neh?
> 
> ahahahahah


a prescindere che le lenzuola si possono anche cambiare... noi ogni tanto le laviamo!!

io ho molta considerazione di me stesso e di chi mi circonda. Per vivere la mia situazione non ci vuole pelo ci vuole compromesso e comprensione. Ci vuole pazienza ed altruismo....

ma che ne sai!!!!




farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se io e te siamo amici non ti manco di rispetto se scopo con un altro, e appunto non lo faccio nel letto dove dormo con te.
> 
> Scusami se ti faccio sforzare inutilmente


Ma non lo fa nel nostro letto! E' UNA BATTUTA!! 

almeno credo... ahhaha


----------



## Minerva (25 Ottobre 2012)

in effetti





exStermy ha detto:


> mi corre l'obbligo comunicarti che sono andato a vomitare un attimino...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi pare un concetto troppo difficile!
> 
> 
> oppure sana vita sessuale = troia


beh ma tu perche' nun l'hai fatto al secondo corno?

che ce voleva, diventavate coinquilini e ciulavate su lettoni e lettini n'do cojo cojo...

e a chi tocca (la macchia) nun s'engrugna?...ahahahahah

se non c'e' niente di male, perche' no?

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Spe spe... frena!! Forse non mi sono spiegato bene!
> 
> *E' UNA BATTUTA *CHE FACCIO IO QUANDO ESCO!
> Non ho detto che lei fa sesso nel nostro letto mentre io guardo la tv in salotto!! AOOOO!!



Si era capito...



[/QUOTE]



una fettina?? 
[/QUOTE]


Cioè sono 10 pagine che prendo le tue difese, ti chiedo una fetta di torta e rispondi che sei goloso, e adesso vuoi una fetta della mia torta


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> a prescindere che le lenzuola si possono anche cambiare... noi ogni tanto le laviamo!!
> 
> io ho molta considerazione di me stesso e di chi mi circonda. Per vivere la mia situazione non ci vuole pelo ci vuole compromesso e comprensione. Ci vuole pazienza ed altruismo....
> 
> ...



Lo so, l'ho scritto anch'io


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti



devo fare scorte di Plasil...


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> farò il possibile ma non contateci che sono goloso!
> 
> 
> mi sono fregato da solo ora dovrò fare le lasagne...
> ...


se' co' tanto rispetto da ambo le parti, che c'hai la caga de ritrovarte a mette la faccia sulla federa sporca de sperma...

ammazza...sei un fenomeno proprio...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh ma tu perche' nun l'hai fatto al secondo corno?
> 
> che ce voleva, diventavate coinquilini e ciulavate su lettoni e lettini n'do cojo cojo...
> 
> ...



Ma porca troia!!
ma io non avevo figli! che cazzo faccio la coinquila con uno che mi tradisce???????
ma sono due cose diverse! il loro rapporto è cambiato nel tempo e hanno deciso di percorrere questa strada!

cazzo il mio ex compagno mi ha messo le corna è diverso


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh ma tu perche' nun l'hai fatto al secondo corno?
> 
> che ce voleva, diventavate coinquilini e ciulavate su lettoni e lettini n'do cojo cojo...
> 
> ...



Ma sTermy sono due situazioni totalmente diverse
Simy non aveva figli, non credo si siano lasciati in buoni rapporti, lui aveva un'altra
Che cavolo c'entra con Occhiverdi?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cioè sono 10 pagine che prendo le tue difese, ti chiedo una fetta di torta e rispondi che sei goloso, e adesso vuoi una fetta della mia torta



eh l'ho detto che sono goloso! :spaghetti:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma porca troia!!
> ma io non avevo figli! che cazzo faccio la coinquila con uno che mi tradisce???????
> ma sono due cose diverse! il loro rapporto è cambiato nel tempo e hanno deciso di percorrere questa strada!
> 
> cazzo il mio ex compagno mi ha messo le corna è diverso



L'avevo già scritto io


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'avevo già scritto io


Ho letto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se io e te siamo amici non ti manco di rispetto se scopo con un altro, e appunto non lo faccio nel letto dove dormo con te.
> 
> Scusami se ti faccio sforzare inutilmente


ao' te ripeto pe' l'ultima vorta cio' che te sfugge e poi basta perche' me so' rotto li cojoni...

se tu non fossi proprio na' troja io non avrei il dubbio e la preoccupazione de ritrovarme sul letto delle tue battaglie tanto da raccomandarme di scopa' altrove...perche' come te rispetto io (????) so che me rispetti tu...

HAI CAPITO?

se cor cazzo capisce...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Ottobre 2012)

un saluto a tutti. vado a prendere la piccola all'silo  ed a preparare la cena! a duman


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao' te ripeto pe' l'ultima vorta cio' che te sfugge e poi basta perche' me so' rotto li cojoni...
> 
> se tu non fossi proprio na' troja io non avrei il dubbio e la preoccupazione de ritrovarme sul letto delle tue battaglie tanto da raccomandarme di scopa' altrove...perche' come te rispetto io (????) so che me rispetti tu...
> 
> ...


ste era una battuta! l'abbiamo capito tutti tranne te!


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao' te ripeto pe' l'ultima vorta cio' che te sfugge e poi basta perche' me so' rotto li cojoni...
> 
> se tu non fossi proprio na' troja io non avrei il dubbio e la preoccupazione de ritrovarme sul letto delle tue battaglie tanto da raccomandarme di scopa' altrove...perche' come te rispetto io (????) so che me rispetti tu...
> 
> ...


ERA UNA BATTUTA


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> un saluto a tutti. vado a prendere la piccola all'silo ed a preparare la cena! a duman


Buona serata


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma porca troia!!
> ma io non avevo figli! che cazzo faccio la coinquila con uno che mi tradisce???????
> ma sono due cose diverse! il loro rapporto è cambiato nel tempo e hanno deciso di percorrere questa strada!
> 
> cazzo il mio ex compagno mi ha messo le corna è diverso


perche' occhi blu alla tipa che ce montava le antenne invece?

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> ERA UNA BATTUTA



l'ho già scritto io :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> un saluto a tutti. vado a prendere la piccola all'silo ed a preparare la cena! a duman


ciao! buona serata


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> un saluto a tutti. vado a prendere la piccola all'silo  ed a preparare la cena! a duman


vai caro e ricordate de da' na' controllatina cor luminol stasera prima de durmi'...

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo so, l'ho scritto anch'io


bella battuta...

fattene fa' tante de battute cosi' me racumandi e tranquilla che nun se fanno alle troje...

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ste era una battuta! l'abbiamo capito tutti tranne te!


anche per te la dedica a farfy:

bella battuta...

fattene fa' tante de battute cosi' me racumandi e tranquilla che nun se fanno alle troje...

ahahahahahah 

contente voi contenti tutti...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma porca troia!!
> ma io non avevo figli! che cazzo faccio la coinquila con uno che mi tradisce???????
> ma sono due cose diverse! il loro rapporto è cambiato nel tempo e hanno deciso di percorrere questa strada!
> 
> cazzo il mio ex compagno mi ha messo le corna è diverso


quindi se avessi avuto figli e per abbozzare per la serenita' di tua figlia, un pensierino alla coppia aperta tipo occhi blu lo facevi?

ahahahahahah

annamo bene...

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quindi se avessi avuto figli e per abbozzare per la serenita' di tua figlia, un pensierino alla coppia aperta tipo occhi blu lo facevi?
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


NON SONO UNA COPPIA APERTA
IN UNA COPPIA APERTA SI CONTINUA AD AVERE RAPPORTI


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quindi se avessi avuto figli e per abbozzare per la serenita' di tua figlia, un pensierino alla coppia aperta tipo occhi blu lo facevi?
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...



aridaje! STERMY sono due cose diverse!

la loro non è una coppia aperta!


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> aridaje! STERMY sono due cose diverse!
> 
> la loro non è una coppia aperta!


Simy basta ti prego, sembriamo le gemelle Kesler:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> NON SONO UNA COPPIA APERTA
> IN UNA COPPIA APERTA SI CONTINUA AD AVERE RAPPORTI


ao' all'inizio manco quella de occhi blu lo era, percio' se po' sempre diventa' e me domandavo appunto, se nun c'e' tanto schifo in cui sguazza adesso il nostro amico, perche' in caso di figli non trasformarse?

come dici?...ce vole pelo sullo stomanco?

e che sara' mai....lo famo cresce...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Simy basta ti prego, sembriamo le gemelle Kesler:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


si, infatti...scrivi tu....:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (25 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> *Ma porca troia!!
> *ma io non avevo figli! che cazzo faccio la coinquila con uno che mi tradisce???????
> ma sono due cose diverse! il loro rapporto è cambiato nel tempo e hanno deciso di percorrere questa strada!
> 
> cazzo il mio ex compagno mi ha messo le corna è diverso


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> NON SONO UNA COPPIA APERTA
> IN UNA COPPIA APERTA SI CONTINUA AD AVERE RAPPORTI


ma co' l'aggettivo io me ce faccio er bide'...ahahahah

e preferirei anzi esigo, che la nerchia che se porta in casa se lo facesse pure a casa sua perche' me fa' schifo' se mi usa er mio...

nun scherziamo...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


>


----------



## Minerva (25 Ottobre 2012)

no, è l'humor inglese che fatico a digerire


OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> devo fare scorte di Plasil...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao' all'inizio manco quella de occhi blu lo era, percio' se po' sempre diventa' e me domandavo appunto, se nun c'e' tanto schifo in cui sguazza adesso il nostro amico, perche' in caso di figli non trasformarse?
> 
> come dici?...ce vole pelo sullo stomanco?
> 
> ...



Hai letto da qualche parte che ho scritto che io vivrei così? 
Si, no, non lo so dovrei esserci dentro
Ma questo non conta
Semplicemente se per loro è la situazione ideale e la figlia sta bene non capisco dove stia il problema.....

E ti dirò molto meglio loro che hanno fatto chiarezza e hanno trovato la soluzione giusta per loro di me e tanti altri che non facciamo un passo in nessuna direzione


----------



## Minerva (25 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>


modera il linguaggio con i bambini in giro!


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


>


s'e' alterata perche' s'e' resa conto che ha avuto tanto culo perche' nun ce stavano marmocchi di mezzo oseno' lo sa gia' che avrebbe dovuto passa' le pene dell'inferno pe' la loro serenita'...

coppia aperta, chiusa, girevole, a ponte levatoio, a saracinesca e chi piu' ne ha ne metta... 

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> modera il linguaggio con i bambini in giro!


i bambini stanno nell'altra stanza! 
qui è solo per adulti!


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma co' l'aggettivo io me ce faccio er bide'...ahahahah
> 
> e preferirei anzi esigo, che la nerchia che se porta in casa se lo facesse pure a casa sua perche' me fa' schifo' se mi usa er mio...
> 
> ...


Quindi nessuno dovrebbe convivere con nessuno se non sono una coppia
PEnso ai ragazzi che dividono gli affitti ecc ecc


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai letto da qualche parte che ho scritto che io vivrei così?
> Si, no, non lo so dovrei esserci dentro
> Ma questo non conta
> Semplicemente se per loro è la situazione ideale e la figlia sta bene non capisco dove stia il problema.....
> ...


ma che cazzo ce stai bene in uno schifo simile?...

che ogni vorta che devi anna' a letto devi chiama' i RIS oseno' nun t'addormi...ahahahahah

ma vatte affa' un giro, va...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che cazzo ce stai bene in uno schifo simile?...
> 
> che ogni vorta che devi anna' a letto devi chiama' i RIS oseno' nun t'addormi...ahahahahah
> 
> ...


Ancoraaaaaaaa
Dai dillo che fai apposta a non capire......


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi nessuno dovrebbe convivere con nessuno se non sono una coppia
> PEnso ai ragazzi che dividono gli affitti ecc ecc


beh gia' normalmente, nun e' che sia proprio e sempre na' passeggiata pero' se hai avuto rapporti scopatori e fiji prima addirittura non e' che giri n'interruttore e te diventa un cazzo o na' fregna indifferente che pastrugna nel tuo bidet o doccia o accappatoio o lettone o altro...

cazzo siamo messi proprio bene...

la prossima vorta scopatelo a casa, dopo na' ricca doccia e un giro co' l'accappatoio de tu' marito...

e fagli fa' la barba col rasoio sempre de tu' marito cosi' te punge meno nell'amplesso...

io gia' me sto ad inkazza cosi', pensa te che schifo non concepite proprio...


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ancoraaaaaaaa
> Dai dillo che fai apposta a non capire......


ma dormi armeno in un letto separato dico io, visto anche che non scopi piu' co' la fattrice che t'ha messo ar monno tu' fija e basta.. e te risparmi pure un po' de menate...

solo un po' pero'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh gia' normalmente, nun e' che sia proprio e sempre na' passeggiata pero' se hai avuto rapporti scopatori e fiji prima addirittura non e' che giri n'interruttore e te diventa un cazzo o na' fregna indifferente che pastrugna nel tuo bidet o doccia o accappatoio o lettone o altro...
> 
> cazzo siamo messi proprio bene...
> 
> ...


Ma perchè passi da un discorso all'altro esasperando.
Ti risulta che lei si scopi qualcuno con in casa lui o viceversa? NO
Ti risulta che siano una coppia? NO


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma perchè passi da un discorso all'altro esasperando.
> Ti risulta che lei si scopi qualcuno con in casa lui o viceversa? NO
> Ti risulta che siano una coppia? NO




lascia perde che è inutile...
tanto la torta di mele te la faccio io.... non perde altro tempo :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma perchè passi da un discorso all'altro esasperando.
> Ti risulta che lei si scopi qualcuno con in casa lui o viceversa? NO
> Ti risulta che siano una coppia? NO


ma io non ho detto che si scopi altri con lui in casa, ma che ci potesse esse er rischio che er ganzo usi anche la roba sua, oltre che il letto...

leggi meglio...ahahahah

che poi tu li hai paragonati a studenti che condividono l'alloggio....beh in tanti casi scopano con gli altri in casa e nelle loro stanze...

tu da ragazza non hai mai scopato col tuo filarino in casa di qualche amico che aveva la casa libera dai genitori ed ognuno s'infrattava nelle stanze?

no?...ma guarda...ahahahah

quindi di che te meravigli se sti coinquilini asessuati tra di loro, scopano con anche l'altro presente in casa?

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma io non ho detto che si scopi altri con lui in casa, ma che ci potesse esse er rischio che er ganzo usi anche la roba sua, oltre che il letto...
> 
> leggi meglio...ahahahah
> 
> ...


Ma queste sono deduzioni tue basate sul nulla
Da una battuta ne hai fatto un film intero


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

cioe' mo' me so' incuriosito e da occhi blu vorrei sape', con comodo certo...ahahahah

se per ipotesi tornando a casa te ritrovi la tua ex che scopa cor tipo, giustamente nun te poij inkazza' tanto piu' se nun stanno a scopa' sul lettone, ma come te comporti?....dici scusate torno dopo e quando avete finito carmeluzza damme no' squillo sur cellulare o te ne vai a guarda' sky in salotto, sempre se e' libero?...

incredibile....manco nei film....e solo a descrive la scenetta me se stimola la vescica oltremisura...

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma queste sono deduzioni tue basate sul nulla
> Da una battuta ne hai fatto un film intero


ma te non hai idea di che cazzo se nasconne in un flusso de coscienza se captato....ahahahahah

mo' pija a freud e vedi che rompimento de cazzo c'ha fatto adirittura con i sogni...

ahahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cioe' mo' me so' incuriosito e da occhi blu vorrei sape', con comodo certo...ahahahah
> 
> se per ipotesi tornando a casa te ritrovi la tua ex che scopa cor tipo, giustamente nun te poij inkazza' tanto piu' se nun stanno a scopa' sul lettone, ma come te comporti?....dici scusate torno dopo e quando avete finito carmeluzza damme no' squillo sur cellulare o te ne vai a guarda' sky in salotto, sempre se e' libero?...
> 
> ...


A stermy aggiornati ..
probabilmente hanno dei segnali..
chessó... 
Una bandiera fuori dal balcone...
un cartello di occupato o no affisso alla porta ...
degli orari stabiliti...

Uffi... Un po' di fantasia:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A stermy aggiornati ..
> probabilmente hanno dei segnali..
> chessó...
> Una bandiera fuori dal balcone...
> ...


cazzo peggio degli sbarbati  brufolosi....ahahahah

scopa' col timore che me rientra er coinquilino e me s'ammoscia er manico....

ahahahahahahah

penso che sto squallore sia tra le top five lette qua sopra e per me occhi blu se merita di diritto na' bella medaglia oltre quelle che se ritrova in casa...

che ne dici, se la merita?

ahahahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cazzo peggio degli sbarbati  brufolosi....ahahahah
> 
> scopa' col timore che me rientra er coinquilino e me s'ammoscia er manico....
> 
> ...



Io non vedo squallore ...
lei non è la sua donna o fidanzata o compagna...
è la madre di sua figlia con il quale , di comune accordo credo,
mantengono una relazione di "amorcizia" come si gestiscono le varie ed eventuali relazioni scoperecce
sono cose che non c'entrano più nulla con il loro rapporto attuale...

Dai apri la mente a nuovi orizzonti


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io non vedo squallore ...
> lei non è la sua donna o fidanzata o compagna...
> è la madre di sua figlia con il quale , di comune accordo credo,
> mantengono una relazione di "amorcizia" come si gestiscono le varie ed eventuali relazioni scoperecce
> ...


intuculu...

ahahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> intuculu...
> 
> ahahahahahah




A me!?!??!:ar:

Cafone


----------



## lothar57 (25 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A stermy aggiornati ..
> probabilmente hanno dei segnali..
> chessó...
> Una bandiera fuori dal balcone...
> ...


ciao Lunona..come  va sulle montagne???prima neve anche li'domenica??da noi e'certa..oggi in maniche corte.e tra 2 giorni termo acceso..mahhh

No..... io sto con Stermy,,,forse perche'coetaneo..la penso come lui.Sai Luna trattasi sempre della donna che fino poco tempo fa'adoravi...come si fa'dico io???bo..saro'strano io....sai ho appena avuto lunga chiccherata con ex..e'stata un fuoco di paglia,ma quando le ho parlato delle mie ''peripezie''.ha cambiato voce..ovvio non puo'dire niente.Ma siamo umani no?????non puo'non dispiacerti...


----------



## Minerva (25 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cazzo peggio degli sbarbati brufolosi....ahahahah
> 
> scopa' col timore che me rientra er coinquilino e me s'ammoscia er manico....
> 
> ...


senti...ma hai seguito la portavoce di bersani e le sue gaffes con i tuoi amici cruciani e parenzo?


----------



## lothar57 (25 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> senti...ma hai seguito la portavoce di bersani e le sue gaffes con i tuoi amici cruciani e parenzo?


quella indagata oggi perche'stipendio da regione Emilia..ma lavorava a Roma per il nonno Bersani??


----------



## Minerva (25 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> quella indagata oggi perche'stipendio da regione Emilia..ma lavorava a Roma per il nonno Bersani??


ma no, la neo, la moretti


quella era la segretaria?


----------



## lunaiena (25 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Lunona..come  va sulle montagne???prima neve anche li'domenica??da noi e'certa..oggi in maniche corte.e tra 2 giorni termo acceso..mahhh
> 
> No..... io sto con Stermy,,,forse perche'coetaneo..la penso come lui.Sai Luna trattasi sempre della donna che fino poco tempo fa'adoravi...come si fa'dico io???bo..saro'strano io....sai ho appena avuto lunga chiccherata con ex..e'stata un fuoco di paglia,ma quando le ho parlato delle mie ''peripezie''.ha cambiato voce..ovvio non puo'dire niente.Ma siamo umani no?????non puo'non dispiacerti...




Ciao lotarone...
si anche qui neve e gelo..domenica a 2000 metri previsto -14 ...e oggi anche qui maniche corte...
bhó vedremo...

Ma forse l'adoraxione non è il caso di occhi verdi...
poi io vedo i rapporti molto più liberi...


----------



## lothar57 (25 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma no, la neo, la moretti
> 
> 
> quella era la segretaria?


si..notizia mi ha fatto felice..come quella del gaio barese indagato..certo che 20 mesi di carcere sarebbero fantastici...cosi'fa il sesso gratis con i tunisini no???


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io non vedo squallore ...
> lei non è la sua donna o fidanzata o compagna...
> è la madre di sua figlia con il quale , di comune accordo credo,
> mantengono una relazione di "amorcizia" come si gestiscono le varie ed eventuali relazioni scoperecce
> ...


:up:


----------



## exStermy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> senti...ma hai seguito la portavoce di bersani e le sue gaffes con i tuoi amici cruciani e parenzo?


bersani chi?

ahahahah

nun e' della mia parrocchia...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

siamo passati alla politica?? 


buon giorno a tutti. Stamattina giornata impegnativa. :nuke:


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> siamo passati alla politica??
> 
> 
> buon giorno a tutti. Stamattina giornata impegnativa. :nuke:



buongiorno! :smile:

oggi giornataccia per me :unhappy:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> buongiorno! :smile:
> 
> oggi giornataccia per me :unhappy:



Una strana congiunzione astrale in relazione del vento e in base alle cadenze termoconduttive della mia sedia in ufficio hanno imposto che il venerdì debba essere il giorno peggiore della settimana da un anno a questa parte.

che sedia usi??? :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Una strana congiunzione astrale in relazione del vento e in base alle cadenze termoconduttive della mia sedia in ufficio hanno imposto che il venerdì debba essere il giorno peggiore della settimana da un anno a questa parte.
> 
> che sedia usi??? :rotfl:


quelle classiche da ufficio con le rotelle:unhappy:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quelle classiche da ufficio con le rotelle:unhappy:









Fosse questa sapresti la causa!


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Fosse questa sapresti la causa!


simile.... non proprio questa


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> simile.... non proprio questa


allora sei al sicuro :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> allora sei al sicuro :rotfl:


dici?



come'era la torta di mele?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dici?
> 
> 
> 
> come'era la torta di mele?



perdona il ritardo ma lo stomaco reclamava cibo. :mrgreen:

Ti dirò come sarà lunedì perchè la farà domenica. 

 Sicuramente sarà buonissima come tutte le precedenti.


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> perdona il ritardo ma lo stomaco reclamava cibo. :mrgreen:
> 
> Ti dirò come sarà lunedì perchè la farà domenica.
> 
> Sicuramente sarà buonissima come tutte le precedenti.


Ma non doveva farla ieri? 
....vabbè domenica me la faccio pure io.... poi invito Farfalla visto che non è che posso mangirla tutta da sola :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma non doveva farla ieri?
> ....vabbè domenica me la faccio pure io.... poi invito Farfalla visto che non è che posso mangirla tutta da sola :mrgreen:


Nu. 
Ma colpa mia. Ho usato il presente scrivendo "fa la torta" senza specificare domenica. 

Roma è lontana me ne spedisci una fettina?? giusto per fare un paragone


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Nu.
> Ma colpa mia. Ho usato il presente scrivendo "fa la torta" senza specificare domenica.
> 
> *Roma è lontana me ne spedisci una fettina?? giusto per fare un paragone *


no, sono gelosa :ar:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no, sono gelosa :ar:


Almeno una fotina??? un sacchetto con le briciole? 
Una descrizione del sapore!... maledetto vizio capitale!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Almeno una fotina??? un sacchetto con le briciole?
> Una descrizione del sapore!... maledetto vizio capitale!!! :rotfl:


no,...ce la mangiamo io e farfy....

:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no,...ce la mangiamo io e farfy....
> 
> :mrgreen:


Mi rassegno! 

Non ho speranze. Sta torta non s'ha da fà! Mi auguro solo che poi la mia coinquilina non si faccia prendere dalla pigrizia cronica e mi lasci a bocca asciutta.


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Mi rassegno!
> 
> Non ho speranze. Sta torta non s'ha da fà! Mi auguro solo che poi la mia coinquilina non si faccia prendere dalla pigrizia cronica e mi lasci a bocca asciutta.


se vuoi ti passo la ricetta...cosi ci provi tu a farla!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> se vuoi ti passo la ricetta...cosi ci provi tu a farla!



non sono bravo con i dolci. Me la cavo bene con i primi invece.


----------



## free (26 Ottobre 2012)

Occhiverdi sta facendo gli occhi dolci alla Simy!

secondo me:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non sono bravo con i dolci. Me la cavo bene con i primi invece.


vabbè...ma la torta di mele è facile da fare


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> Occhiverdi sta facendo gli occhi dolci alla Simy!
> 
> secondo me:mrgreen:


----------



## free (26 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>



Simy attenzione alle torte!
che poi ti ritrovi gente senza camicia sotto casa!:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> Occhiverdi sta facendo gli occhi dolci alla Simy!
> 
> secondo me:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> Simy attenzione alle torte!
> che poi ti ritrovi gente senza camicia sotto casa!:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:

La camicia la levo solo in ambienti chiusi. Si vedrebbe la panzetta 

Ora raccontantemi l'aneddoto ... gente... sotto casa.... di Simy..... :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> Simy attenzione alle torte!
> *che poi ti ritrovi gente senza camicia sotto casa*!:rotfl:



hai ragione! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> La camicia la levo solo in ambienti chiusi. Si vedrebbe la panzetta
> 
> *Ora raccontantemi l'aneddoto ... gente... sotto casa.... di Simy*..... :rotfl:


sono segreti tra me e Free


----------



## free (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> La camicia la levo solo in ambienti chiusi. *Si vedrebbe la panzetta*
> 
> Ora raccontantemi l'aneddoto ... gente... sotto casa.... di Simy..... :rotfl:


di notte no, è buio!:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sono segreti tra me e Free


Ma perchè nessuno soddisfa mai la mia indole di _"donna"_ curiosa!! :rotfl:



free ha detto:


> di notte no, è buio!:mrgreen:


Di notte preferisco farmi abbracciare dolcemente da morfeo. 
:mrgreen:





..mi sto facendo del male... lo sento!


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma perchè nessuno soddisfa mai la mia indole di _"donna"_ curiosa!! :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:risata:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:



:rotfl:

:nclpf:


----------



## free (26 Ottobre 2012)

le torte possono far parte di esperienze di vita vissuta, che portano a fare considerazioni in merito all'opportunità di essere o meno omaggiate di camicie altrui

chiaro, no?:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> :nclpf:


:angelo:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

*io...*



free ha detto:


> le torte possono far parte di esperienze di vita vissuta, che portano a fare considerazioni in merito all'opportunità di essere o meno omaggiate di camicie altrui
> 
> chiaro, no?:mrgreen:


chiarissimo!!!





CHIAMATE LA NEURO!! :mrgreen:





Simy ha detto:


> :angelo:



:loso:


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> le torte possono far parte di esperienze di vita vissuta, che portano a fare considerazioni in merito all'opportunità di essere o meno omaggiate di camicie altrui
> 
> chiaro, no?:mrgreen:


:yes:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :yes:


HO CAPITO!! 

Per assaggiare la torta dovrei prendere un treno, arrivare fino a Roma e fare un baratto fetta di torta - per camicia sudata e poi tornarmene a casa, sempre in treno, a petto ( e pancetta ) nudo.

e che cappero... ora andare nella pasticceria dietro casa mia non mi sembra poi tanto male!!


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> HO CAPITO!!
> 
> *Per assaggiare la torta dovrei prendere un treno, arrivare fino a Roma e fare un baratto fetta di torta - per camicia sudata e poi tornarmene a casa, sempre in treno, a petto ( e pancetta ) nudo*.
> 
> e che cappero... ora andare nella pasticceria dietro casa mia non mi sembra poi tanto male!!




non hai capito un tubo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non hai capito un tubo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:bleble:



:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :bleble:
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl:


:embolo:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :embolo:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e se dovessimo andare avanti a faccine ora mi toccherebbe l'angelo. Ma sarebbe una storia che si ripete. 

intanto metto il lucchetto all'armadio che alle mie camice ci tengo.


ora 18. Settimana conclusa. ciao a tutti!


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> e se dovessimo andare avanti a faccine ora mi toccherebbe l'angelo. Ma sarebbe una storia che si ripete.
> 
> intanto metto il lucchetto all'armadio che alle mie camice ci tengo.


vabbè smettiamola che sembriamo due scemi!
cmq non colleziono camice da uomo! è una cosa tra me e free ma nulla di strano... :mrgreen:
io ora me ne vado a casa!



se vuoi la ricetta della torta te la mando 
ciao


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> *vabbè smettiamola che sembriamo due scemi!*
> cmq non colleziono camice da uomo! è una cosa tra me e free ma nulla di strano... :mrgreen:
> io ora me ne vado a casa!
> 
> ...


Parla per te! io non lo sembro! lo sono! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Parla per te! io non lo sembro! lo sono! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




:quoto:




:risata:


----------



## Kid (29 Ottobre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ennesima riflessione sulla convenienza del restare assieme "nonostante".
> Per i figli.
> Qui spesso ci si stupisce se qualcuno sceglie di stringere i denti e continuare a soffrire con il marito/moglie, "perché ci sono i figli" (per semplificare tolgo di mezzo ogni altro motivo di convenienza come mutuo, apparenze sociali, ecc.). Vedi il caso di KGB et similia.
> 
> ...


I figli mi sembrano una giustificazione più che legittima per sacrificare l'amore verso una donna/uomo.

Sempre che l'aria sia respirabile in casa, sia chiaro.


----------



## Kid (29 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> I figli mi sembrano una giustificazione più che legittima per sacrificare l'amore verso una donna/uomo.
> 
> Sempre che l'aria sia respirabile in casa, sia chiaro.


Posso sapere chi mi ha pigiato? Lo chiedo per pura curiosità sull'argomento.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Posso sapere chi mi ha pigiato? Lo chiedo per pura curiosità sull'argomento.


:singleeye: Ciao Kid...


----------



## Kid (29 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :singleeye: Ciao Kid...


Grazie Conte, lieto di esser stato pigiato in questo thread. Molto sottovalutata la cosa, molto egoismo da parte degli adulti.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Grazie Conte, lieto di esser stato pigiato in questo thread. Molto sottovalutata la cosa, molto egoismo da parte degli adulti.


Ma per me non è egoismo...

I figli sono lì in carne ed ossa

L'amore come sogni e sentimenti va e vien...a seconda...

Siamo sicuri di non sognare cose che non esistono a questo mondo?

Invece i figli esistono...e spetta che crescano...la mia va per tredici...ed è dura...

( sai che ha la quarta di seno?)


----------



## Kid (29 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma per me non è egoismo...
> 
> I figli sono lì in carne ed ossa
> 
> ...


Non è egoismo inseguire un sogno a scapito dei figli? SOno combattuto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non è egoismo inseguire un *sogno* a scapito dei figli? SOno combattuto.


se non rimanesse sempre un sogno. La cruda verità è ben diversa...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non è egoismo inseguire un sogno a scapito dei figli? SOno combattuto.


Ciò che facciamo a scapito dei figli è come dire...
Qualcosa di inviso agli dei...

Ma dei
Casso hai mai visto?

I figli costano un occhio della testa...ma non si sa nè come nè perchè...per loro riusciamo sempre a trovarli i soldi...

Il pericolo incombente però è diventare schiavi dei figli...

Della serie tu devi farmi la ricarica...

Abbandoniamo pure i nostri figli.
Vedrai ci perdonano e magari ci scusano.

MA

Non lo dimenticheranno.
E vediamo come si mette quando saremo noi vecchi, a venire abbandonati da loro.


----------



## Minerva (30 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciò che facciamo a scapito dei figli è come dire...
> Qualcosa di inviso agli dei...
> 
> Ma dei
> ...


intanto a monte esiste un fatto oggettivo :abbiamo deciso noi di metterli al mondo prendendoci le nostre responsabilità mentre per loro non è stata una scelta.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> intanto a monte esiste un fatto oggettivo :abbiamo deciso noi di metterli al mondo prendendoci le nostre responsabilità mentre per loro non è stata una scelta.


Ma in molti casi...
Non c'è stata decisione...
Ma solo un goldon rotto...

E per molti di quei figli

è già na grazia 

non essere finiti aspirati da un utero.


----------



## Duchessa (30 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciò che facciamo a scapito dei figli è come dire...
> Qualcosa di inviso agli dei...
> 
> Ma dei
> ...


I legami di sangue sono come una lotteria no? Non possiamo sapere prima..
C'è una legge che tutela, ma.. chi potrà mai obbligare all'amorevolezza?

Non dobbiamo dimenticare che potremmo essere abbandonati da chiunque, genitori, figli, coniugi, amici.
Laonde per cui.. meglio seminare bene, essere pronti e previdenti


*Art. 591 c. p. Abbandono di persone minori o incapaci*

Chiunque abbandona una persona minore degli anni quattordici, ovvero una persona incapace, per malattia di mente o di corpo, per vecchiaia, o per altra causa, di provvedere a se stessa, e della quale abbia la custodia o debba avere la cura, è punito con la reclusione da sei mesi a cinque anni. Alla stessa pena soggiace chi abbandona all’estero un cittadino italiano minore degli anni diciotto, a lui affidato nel territorio dello Stato per ragioni di lavoro. La pena è della reclusione da uno a sei anni se dal fatto deriva una lesione personale, ed è da tre a otto anni se ne deriva la morte. Le pene sono aumentate se il fatto è commesso dal genitore, dal figlio, dal tutore o dal coniuge, ovvero dall’adottante o dall’adottato.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma in molti casi...
> Non c'è stata decisione...
> Ma solo un goldon rotto...
> 
> ...



Comunque responsabilità di chi decide di mettere al mondo lo stesso.
Per me.

E lo sai, per me non essere abortiti non è necessariamente una grazia per il pupo (parerepersonaleparerepersonaleparerepersonale) quindi mi aspetto tranquillamente che i figli possano rinfacciare ai genitori di averli messi al mondo.


----------



## Minerva (30 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> I legami di sangue sono come una lotteria no? Non possiamo sapere prima..
> C'è una legge che tutela, ma.. chi potrà mai obbligare all'amorevolezza?
> 
> *Non dobbiamo dimenticare che potremmo essere abbandonati da chiunque, genitori, figli, coniugi, amici.
> ...


più che pronti e previdenti facciamo del nostro meglio spontaneamente e per amore indipendentemente da quello che potrà arrivare.


----------



## Duchessa (30 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che pronti e previdenti facciamo del nostro meglio spontaneamente e per amore indipendentemente da quello che potrà arrivare.


Certo, scontatamente. Entrambe le cose direi.


----------



## Minerva (30 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Certo*, scontatamente.* Entrambe le cose direi.


sarà


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarà


Minerva...ma il tuo avatar????


----------



## gas (31 Ottobre 2012)

*MIN*

il tuo nuovo avatar non mi piace.... non è da te...:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (31 Ottobre 2012)

solo per halloween


----------



## gas (31 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> solo per halloween


non mi piace lo stesso :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (31 Ottobre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> non mi piace lo stesso :mrgreen:


chiudi gli occhi.ho messo pure la colonna sonora ihihihihih:cattivik:


----------



## gas (31 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiudi gli occhi.ho messo pure la colonna sonora ihihihihih:cattivik:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (7 Dicembre 2014)

Riapro questa discussione, dopo due anni, non solo per permettere ai nuovi iscritti di esprimersi ma anche perché il mio post introduttivo fu "rubinato" subito... evidentemente la persona che nel 2012 ha disapprovato, sapeva che la reputazione era anonima e che non l'avrei mai beccata. 

Infatti, al periodo pensai che si trattasse di un troll, di un provocatore "seriale", in fondo questo post era neutro e innocentissimo... perché disapprovarlo? 

Tornata dopo due anni (e con il cambio del sistema di reputazione, da anonima a "firmata"), vedo invece il nick a fianco di questo semaforo rosso e vedo che si tratta di una madre di famiglia ormai cresciuta e adulta, che dovrebbe avere problemi più grandi a cui badare.

Mentre riguardo il rubino, questa persona mi scrive un ipocrita "bentornata", con tono gentile e finto-amichevole.
Subito dopo, si creano altre circostanze per cui risulta impossibile cercare di chiarire o capire cosa bruciasse all'interessata, quindi il minimo che posso fare è tenere sempre aperta questa discussione... se vedo che per caso trascorre il mesetto canonico in cui le discussioni vengono chiuse d'ufficio, avrò cura di riaprire sempre questa discussione e riportarla a galla tutte le volte, in modo che sia sempre evidente.

Naturalmente questo rubino è solo la punta dell'iceberg, nel senso che la simpaticona aveva lasciato tanti altri rubini  anonimi su miei post innocentissimi, ma mai su un post iniziale di discussione... quindi essendo io un po' stronza di carattere e dispettosa, il minimo che faccio è riportare in auge questo thread ogni volta che posso.

A parte la motivazione "dispettosa", credo che il tema sia interessante e introdotto bene (eh sì, me lo dico da sola), trattato con delicatezza e originalità anche dagli altri forumisti che sono poi intervenuti nella riflessione.
Quindi, why not? 

ari


----------



## drusilla (7 Dicembre 2014)

Hai fatto bene, è un tema che mi sta molto a cuore ed è il mio cruccio in questi tempi[emoji17]


----------



## free (7 Dicembre 2014)

difficile dirlo, dipende da un sacco di cose...ad es. citi la sofferenza: non si sopporta più il coniuge? da che dipende? o si ama un altro? si soffre perchè infelici? oppure sofferenza "vera", cioè violenza?

in linea di massima secondo me se a suo tempo si è scelta una persona con cui condividere la propria vita e mettere al mondo dei figli ed ora invece non ci va più bene, si è tenuti almeno a fare tutti i tentativi possibili per mantenere intatta la famiglia (anche qualche avventura ben nascosta, piuttosto che buttare tutto all'aria per rincorrere sogni più o meno evanescenti, col forte rischio di rimanere comunque insoddisfatti)


----------



## Palladiano (7 Dicembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ennesima riflessione sulla convenienza del restare assieme "nonostante".
> Per i figli.
> Qui spesso ci si stupisce se qualcuno sceglie di stringere i denti e continuare a soffrire con il marito/moglie, "perché ci sono i figli" (per semplificare tolgo di mezzo ogni altro motivo di convenienza come mutuo, apparenze sociali, ecc.). Vedi il caso di KGB et similia.
> 
> ...


Io ci sto passando e non starei insieme a mia moglie solo per i figli.
I miei si sono separati nel 1980. Litigavano dal 1971. E io lo vedevo bene che stavano male assieme pur essendo piccolo, quel rancore continuo non lo dimenticherò mai. Dovevano separarsi prima.


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Io ci sto passando e non starei insieme a mia moglie solo per i figli.
> I miei si sono separati nel 1980. Litigavano dal 1971. E io lo vedevo bene che stavano male assieme pur essendo piccolo, quel rancore continuo non lo dimenticherò mai. Dovevano separarsi prima.


Idem.
Stessa situazione a casa mia.
E il giorno che si sono permessi di dire che sono stati insieme per noi figli li ho mostrizzati talmente tanto che ancora oggi il pensiero di quella giornata mi fa venire la nausea.
Come cazzo si sono permessi di dare una responsabilità cosi grande a noi figli?


----------



## Palladiano (7 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Idem.
> Stessa situazione a casa mia.
> E il giorno che si sono permessi di dire che sono stati insieme per noi figli li ho mostrizzati talmente tanto che ancora oggi il pensiero di quella giornata mi fa venire la nausea.
> Come cazzo si sono permessi di dare una responsabilità cosi grande a noi figli?


L'ultima tua frase è da incorniciare.
È una cosa ( una delle) che nemmeno io ho perdonato loro.


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> L'ultima tua frase è da incorniciare.
> È una cosa ( una delle) che nemmeno io ho perdonato loro.


Io invece ho perdonato.
Ma sono state lacrime e sangue.
Loro davvero pensavano di fare la cosa giusta.
Non c era il dolo.
Questo li ha "salvati" ai miei occhi.
Dopo ovviamente averli distrutti psicologicamente.
E poi mi sono sentita pure un po in colpa.
Che é passata.
Farsi dire certe cose dai figli penso sia terribile.
L ho visto soprattutto negli occhi di mio padre.
E quello sguardo di dolore non lo dimenticherò mai.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Dicembre 2014)

Pare che la rubinatrice di cui parla Aristocat sia io
Non so che dire
Non ho memoria di questi rossi e ovviamente nel mio pannello impostazioni non c'è più traccia di rossi o verdi dati nel 2012 quindi come ho detto a lei in privato o sono pazza completamente o schizofrenica o falsissima. Scegliete pure voi.
Ero addirittura convinta di essermi cancellata dal forum in quel periodo e davvero non ricordo di avere mai usato molto i rossi e i Verdi in generale.
Comunque le chiedo pubblicamente scusa


----------



## passante (7 Dicembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Riapro questa discussione, dopo due anni, non solo per permettere ai nuovi iscritti di esprimersi ma anche perché il mio post introduttivo fu "rubinato" subito... evidentemente la persona che nel 2012 ha disapprovato, sapeva che la reputazione era anonima e che non l'avrei mai beccata.
> 
> Infatti, al periodo pensai che si trattasse di un troll, di un provocatore "seriale", in fondo questo post era neutro e innocentissimo... perché disapprovarlo?
> 
> ...


minkia. ma magari uno ha una sera storta, interpreta male un post, si fa prendere dal nervoso chissà per che cosa e pigia un rosso di troppo. 

boh. va be', mi faccio li cazzi mia.


----------



## free (7 Dicembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> minkia. ma magari uno ha una sera storta, interpreta male un post, si fa prendere dal nervoso chissà per che cosa e pigia un rosso di troppo.
> 
> boh. va be', mi faccio li cazzi mia.



...rosso


----------



## passante (7 Dicembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ...rosso


----------



## disincantata (7 Dicembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> minkia. ma magari uno ha una sera storta, interpreta male un post, si fa prendere dal nervoso chissà per che cosa e pigia un rosso di troppo.
> 
> boh. va be', mi faccio li cazzi mia.



Infatti, ieri Solenero mi ha dato un rosso solo perche' le ho risposto 'contenta tu contenti tutti' rcf.   
Mi  sono messa a ridere!

Chissenefrega. 

Poi una puo' dare dieci rossi e trovare lo stesso interessante un forumista.


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti, ieri Solenero mi ha dato un rosso solo perche' le ho risposto 'contenta tu contenti tutti' rcf.
> Mi  sono messa a ridere!
> 
> Chissenefrega.
> ...


Così come io posso trovare puerile questo modo di essere... De gustibus.


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> minkia. ma magari uno ha una sera storta, interpreta male un post, si fa prendere dal nervoso chissà per che cosa e pigia un rosso di troppo.
> 
> boh. va be', mi faccio li cazzi mia.


Guarda, sai quante serate storte anch'io? Quanti "cazzi mia" da risolvere?
Ma non per questo me la sono presa mai con gli altri


----------



## disincantata (8 Dicembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Così come io posso trovare puerile questo modo di essere... De gustibus.



Ma e' solo un forum, non starei a prendermela per dei rossi, sara' perche' le vere rogne fanno male davvero, ma queste no, dai.

MAGARI in quel periodo era nevosa, non e' da lei, conoscendola farlo con malizia. 

E' una persona sensibile e generosa, troppo!

I rossi e i verdi potrebbero essere presi alla leggera o eliminati se devono essere forte di litigi.


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ma e' solo un forum, non starei a prendermela per dei rossi, sara' perche' le vere rogne fanno male davvero, ma queste no, dai.
> 
> MAGARI in quel periodo era nevosa, non e' da lei, conoscendola farlo con malizia.
> 
> ...


Parli con una che sa che cosa sono le vere rogne, e parli di una persona che è adulta e non ha bisogno di difensori.


----------



## disincantata (8 Dicembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Parli con una che sa che cosa sono le vere rogne, e parli di una persona che è adulta e non ha bisogno di difensori.



NON VOGLIO difendere nessuno,  qui si viene per svagarsi e dire cosa si pensa, anche a me e' capitato di sentirmi dire che avevo dato un rosso che non ricordavo assolutamente, ma non lo avevo fatto certamente per dispetto, non me lo ricordavo proprio, in compenso non mi sono mai innervosita nel riceverli,  stupita si a volte perche' magari era una semplice approvazione a qualcuno, dato per presa di posizione contro chi aveva scritto il post approvato, non per il contenuto.  Pazienza.  

PURE I VERDI MI DIMENTICO DI DARE,  mi viene piu' comodo scrivere che approvo.


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> NON VOGLIO difendere nessuno,  qui si viene per svagarsi e dire cosa si pensa, anche a me e' capitato di sentirmi dire che avevo dato un rosso che non ricordavo assolutamente, ma non lo avevo fatto certamente per dispetto, non me lo ricordavo proprio, in compenso non mi sono mai innervosita nel riceverli,  stupita si a volte perche' magari era una semplice approvazione a qualcuno, dato per presa di posizione contro chi aveva scritto il post approvato, non per il contenuto.  Pazienza.
> 
> PURE I VERDI MI DIMENTICO DI DARE,  mi viene piu' comodo scrivere che approvo.


E' comunque un modo per difenderla e se vuoi farlo accomodati, io ho le mie opinioni e il modo di fare, che non cambiano in ogni caso.


----------



## disincantata (8 Dicembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> E' comunque un modo per difenderla e se vuoi farlo accomodati, io ho le mie opinioni e il modo di fare, che non cambiano in ogni caso.



Credimi, l'avrei fatto per chiunque avessi considerato come lei.

Che tu ci creda o meno.

tanto e' vero che si e' scusata.


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Credimi, l'avrei fatto per chiunque avessi considerato come lei.
> 
> Che tu ci creda o meno.
> 
> tanto e' vero che si e' scusata.


Va benissimo, infatti apprezzo le sue scuse, un po' meno chi salta su e cerca di relativizzare una vicenda solo perché non la tocca direttamente o perché reagirebbe in un modo diverso.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Dicembre 2014)

Ma ti ho chiesto scusa in chiaro! Che devo fare di più???


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma ti ho chiesto scusa in chiaro! Che devo fare di più???


Infatti, lo apprezzo. Mi danno fastidio i difensori d'ufficio, tutto qui.


----------



## disincantata (8 Dicembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Va benissimo, infatti apprezzo le sue scuse, un po' meno chi salta su e cerca di relativizzare una vicenda solo perché non la tocca direttamente o perché reagirebbe in un modo diverso.



Io?  

Madonna santa chiudo!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Dicembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Va benissimo, infatti apprezzo le sue scuse, un po' meno chi salta su e cerca di relativizzare una vicenda solo perché non la tocca direttamente o perché reagirebbe in un modo diverso.



Scusami Ari ma tu ormai da quand'è che sei tornata? Almeno un paio di mesi? Li hai visti allora i rossi? O li hai visti oggi? Che senso ha questo teatrino fatto adesso? Se avevi qualcosa da dire perché non l'hai fatto subito? Parli di giochi puerili ma non mi sembra che il tuo comportamento sia molto maturo...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io?
> 
> Madonna santa chiudo!


Disy lascia perdere. Sono una stronza ipocrita puerile. E sputtanatrice. E pure schizofrenica perché ero convinta che Ari mi fosse simpatica prima che mi rompesse le palle perché avevo svelato i segreti del primo raduno... Sono messa peggio di quanto pensassi cazzo


----------



## disincantata (8 Dicembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Disy lascia perdere. Sono una stronza ipocrita puerile. E sputtanatrice. E pure schizofrenica perché ero convinta che Ari mi fosse simpatica prima che mi rompesse le palle perché avevo svelato i segreti del primo raduno... Sono messa peggio di quanto pensassi cazzo



Guarda che io non sapevo neppure i motivi della discussione, ma visto che mi era capitato di sentirmi dire che avevo dato un rosso che proprio non ricordavo, ci poteva stare che dopo mesi o anni uno proprio non ricorda.

Dal momento che un po' ti conosco e so che sei sensibile e generosa, mi  sono permessa, volevo solo minimizzare il tutto.

Non sei messa così male,  devi solo imparare, e parlo d'altro adesso, sia CHIARO, a non impietosirti su casi disperati. 

Quando hai voglia di dare un rosso,  dallo a me.


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Scusami Ari ma tu ormai da quand'è che sei tornata? Almeno un paio di mesi? Li hai visti allora i rossi? O li hai visti oggi? Che senso ha questo teatrino fatto adesso? Se avevi qualcosa da dire perché non l'hai fatto subito? Parli di giochi puerili ma non mi sembra che il tuo comportamento sia molto maturo...


Ma tacere, no? Anche le lezioni di maturità... Devo anche giustificarmi? Comunque oggi paciugavo nel Forum e ho ritrovato questa discussione, e mi è riaffiorata tutta l'incazzatura. All'inizio (Settembre) in effetti sono stata zitta... mi sono detta: non reagire a caldo. Ma a freddo, dopo mesi, lo schifo è lo stesso, quindi...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Dicembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma tacere, no? Anche le lezioni di maturità... Devo anche giustificarmi? Comunque oggi paciugavo nel Forum e ho ritrovato questa discussione, e mi è riaffiorata tutta l'incazzatura. All'inizio (Settembre) in effetti sono stata zitta... mi sono detta: non reagire a caldo. Ma a freddo, dopo mesi, lo schifo è lo stesso, quindi...


Quindi io devo prendermi botte di ipocrita e puerile per dei rossi di due anni fa che manco mi ricordo e tu che li tiri fuori dopo tre mesi scrivendo tutto quel preambolo pensi di essere una gran donna? Ma perché non taci tu scusa? Ti ho chiesto scusa in privato e in chiaro e continui a fare la maestrina... E te la prendi con chi ti fa notare che hai esagerato? E devo anche tacere?


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Quindi io devo prendermi botte di ipocrita e puerile per dei rossi di due anni fa che manco mi ricordo e tu che li tiri fuori dopo tre mesi scrivendo tutto quel preambolo pensi di essere una gran donna? Ma perché non taci tu scusa? Ti ho chiesto scusa in privato e in chiaro e continui a fare la maestrina... E te la prendi con chi ti fa notare che hai esagerato? E devo anche tacere?


Io sarei anche stata zitta se non arrivavano Passante e Disincantata infatti... Per me il discorso poteva essere chiuso.
Io il preambolo lo scrivo perché nel momento in cui spari rossi senza un filo logico, ti devi aspettare anche questo. Anche a distanza di tempo (visto che per 2 anni non ho visto niente).
Ci mancherebbe solo che adesso sia contenta di questo tuo modo di fare, guarda mò.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Dicembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io sarei anche stata zitta se non arrivavano Passante e Disincantata infatti... Per me il discorso poteva essere chiuso.
> Io il preambolo lo scrivo perché nel momento in cui spari rossi senza un filo logico, ti devi aspettare anche questo. Anche a distanza di tempo (visto che per 2 anni non ho visto niente).
> Ci mancherebbe solo che adesso sia contenta di questo tuo modo di fare, guarda mò.



Va bene. Come vuoi. 
Aspetto fiduciosa gli altri scheletri che tirerai fuori... 
buonanotte

ps comunque la prossima volta fai direttamente il nome, invece di giocare agli indovinelli, che sinceramente è un po' ridicolo come giochetto


----------



## Palladiano (8 Dicembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Disy lascia perdere. Sono una stronza ipocrita puerile. E sputtanatrice. E pure schizofrenica perché ero convinta che Ari mi fosse simpatica prima che mi rompesse le palle perché avevo svelato i segreti del primo raduno... Sono messa peggio di quanto pensassi cazzo


Me che cacchio dici? 
Sei una bella persona.


----------



## Palladiano (8 Dicembre 2014)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma pure na' via de mezzo sarebbe piu' accettabile de no schifo totale in cui sguazzi te e "l'ospite" che te ritrovi...ahahah
> 
> starete pure sotto un tetto a coabita', ma la dignita' ed il rispetto t'informo che stanno da n'artra parte...
> 
> ...


Ma questo donde esce?


----------



## Palladiano (8 Dicembre 2014)

Rossi di due anni fa!!
E io che pensavo di essere permaloso per quel rosso sull'impatto della pizza.


----------



## disincantata (8 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Rossi di due anni fa!!
> E io che pensavo di essere permaloso per quel rosso sull'impatto della pizza.


Dimenticalo.

Clem e' speciale.


----------



## Palladiano (8 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dimenticalo.
> 
> Clem e' speciale.


Si! Speciale


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Va bene. Come vuoi.
> Aspetto fiduciosa gli altri scheletri che tirerai fuori...
> buonanotte
> 
> ps comunque la prossima volta fai direttamente il nome, invece di giocare agli indovinelli, che sinceramente è un po' ridicolo come giochetto


Santo Cielo, Clem, spero che non ci sarà una prossima volta. Eccheccazz.

Se riaccade (da parte tua o da chiunque altro) dovrò farmene una ragione, evidentemente lo strumento serve anche a divertirsi così, a far sparire discussioni interessanti.

Bon. La chiudo qui.


----------



## passante (8 Dicembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Infatti, lo apprezzo. Mi danno fastidio i difensori d'ufficio, tutto qui.


la mia non era una difesa d'ufficio era una riflessione generale, che nasceva dal fatto che leggere di rossi/verdi che a distanza di anni lasciano ancora male mi aveva colpito.

essendo un forum capita che quello che si scrive venga commentato anche a latere e da svariati utenti.


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> la mia non era una difesa d'ufficio era una riflessione generale, che nasceva dal fatto che leggere di rossi/verdi che a distanza di anni lasciano ancora male mi aveva colpito.
> 
> essendo un forum capita che quello che si scrive venga commentato anche a latere e da svariati utenti.


Solo una cosa... Io l'ho scoperto diciamo in Settembre di quest'anno. Io sono mancata 2 anni.
Per me è come averlo preso in Settembre, in sostanza.


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2014)

Però veramente basta:
io non voglio dare addosso a nessuno.
Mi basta essere lasciata tranquilla e se questo non accade già sapete come la penso.
Se nessuno mi provoca io sono la persona più carina del mondo.
Apprezzo le scuse ricevute e la chiudo qui.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Dicembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Santo Cielo, Clem, spero che non ci sarà una prossima volta. Eccheccazz.
> 
> Se riaccade (da parte tua o da chiunque altro) dovrò farmene una ragione, evidentemente lo strumento serve anche a divertirsi così, a far sparire discussioni interessanti.
> 
> Bon. La chiudo qui.


Facevi meglio a non aprire un cazzo.
 scrivi un post con un pippone di righe e righe su una persona falsa, simpaticona, puerile e dici che quella é solo la punta dell'iceberg perché la simpaticona in questione ti ha riempita di rubini e pretendi pure che io stia zitta? Adesso tiri fuori tutto perché mi hai rotto veramente. Scrivi in chiaro tutto quanto e facciamola finita. Dai. Spara. E facciamola finita davvero.

E visto che adesso passo per quella che rubinava ad minchiam perché si faceva forza del fatto che la reputazione era anonima, vorrei chiedere pubblicamente a tutti qui dentro se il giorno in cui le reputazioni sono state rese pubbliche SENZA PREAVVISO qualcuno qui dentro si è trovato dei rossi dati da me, a parte un rosso dato al Conte per un post in cui diceva che gli egiziani sono un branco di beduini ignoranti.

Perché mi sta bene che mi si dica che sono borderline e fuori di testa ma falsa e ipocrita e cagasotto che si nasconde dietro l'anonimato proprio non mi sembra di esserlo


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Facevi meglio a non aprire un cazzo.
> scrivi un post con un pippone di righe e righe su una persona falsa, simpaticona, puerile e dici che quella é solo la punta dell'iceberg perché la simpaticona in questione ti ha riempita di rubini e pretendi pure che io stia zitta? Adesso tiri fuori tutto perché mi hai rotto veramente. Scrivi in chiaro tutto quanto e facciamola finita. Dai. Spara. E facciamola finita davvero.
> 
> E visto che adesso passo per quella che rubinava ad minchiam perché si faceva forza del fatto che la reputazione era anonima, vorrei chiedere pubblicamente a tutti qui dentro se il giorno in cui le reputazioni sono state rese pubbliche SENZA PREAVVISO qualcuno qui dentro si è trovato dei rossi dati da me, a parte un rosso dato al Conte per un post in cui diceva che gli egiziani sono un branco di beduini ignoranti.
> ...


Dunque.
Dopo il passaggio da anonimo a firmato non ho avuto altri rossi da te se non uno solo, che tu hai motivato.
Ma prima sì, ti garantisco, ne ho visti più di uno del tutto immotivati. 
Uno immotivato era questo post iniziale a una discussione. E' vero, lo hai bollinato con un rosso.
Un altro, me lo ricordo bene, era su un post di un'altra discussione sempre del 2012 in cui chiedevo a tutti di non litigare e di calmarsi. Rosso anche lì. Ed è vero, non inventato.
E se non mi credi non so che farci. 
Se ti dispiace che lo abbia fatto presente in pubblico ti dico che sono fatta così, se mi girano i coglioni reagisco anche così.
Se invece nessuno mi fa niente sono la persona più gentile e tranquilla di questo mondo.
Comunque sì, dopo il passaggio alla reputazione firmata non ho più avuto altri scherzi da parte tua.


----------



## Hellseven (8 Dicembre 2014)

Aristocat che senso ha tutto questo?Ma se una persona ti è antipatica o ritieni ti abbia fatto un torto non ritieni sia più onesto dire in pvt sei una stronza anziché fare questa tarantella? Peraltro a scoppio ritardato e dopo che ne avevi accettato le scuse? Ne viene fuori desiderio di vendetta, rabbia repressa, gelosia per il fatto che Clem è molto benvoluta, incoerenza (perché dopo aver acceso il fuoco ora ci butti secchiate d'acqua sopra cercando di spegnerlo....). Sai che non ho nulla contro di te, anzi, ma proprio per questo ti dico sinceramente che hai fatto una cosa che non ti rende un buon servizio. Per carità non sei l'unica, il forum e' piena di utenti che amano discreditare altri utenti, ma almeno sono coerenti e vanno fino in fondo. Tu non sembri neppure convinta del tuo rancore che forse neppure ti appartiene. Chiudi questa discussione o chiedi che sia chiusa, dai. Non volermene ciao


----------



## Simy (8 Dicembre 2014)

Ari a me sembra che tu sia tornata per creare "tensioni" 

se hai probelmi con qualcuno chiarisciti in privato. aprire sti pipponi allucinanti è invece segnale di grande immaturità da parte tua. grande immaturità. manco all'asilo mariuccia. 

e Clem non ha nulla di cui scusarsi.


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Ari a me sembra che tu sia tornata per creare "tensioni"
> 
> se hai probelmi con qualcuno chiarisciti in privato. aprire sti pipponi allucinanti è invece segnale di grande immaturità da parte tua. grande immaturità. manco all'asilo mariuccia.
> 
> e Clem non ha nulla di cui scusarsi.


Guarda, non devo giustificarmi, non  accetto lezioni da chi difende chi è il primo a provocare.
Se non vengo provocata non nasce nessuna tensione, fidati.


----------



## Simy (8 Dicembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Guarda, non devo giustificarmi, non  accetto lezioni da chi difende chi è il primo a provocare.
> Se non vengo provocata non nasce nessuna tensione, fidati.



non mi pare, sei rientrata proprio provocando. 
e non stai sicuramente facendo una bella figura, fidati tu


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non mi pare, sei rientrata proprio provocando.
> e non stai sicuramente facendo una bella figura, fidati tu


Boh, se pensi che mi sia inventata tutto non so che farci.
Non mi sono inventata niente.
E quindi? Non mi dovevo permettere lo stesso?


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Aristocat che senso ha tutto questo?Ma se una persona ti è antipatica o ritieni ti abbia fatto un torto non ritieni sia più onesto dire in pvt sei una stronza anziché fare questa tarantella? Peraltro a scoppio ritardato e dopo che ne avevi accettato le scuse? Ne viene fuori desiderio di vendetta, rabbia repressa, gelosia per il fatto che Clem è molto benvoluta, incoerenza (perché dopo aver acceso il fuoco ora ci butti secchiate d'acqua sopra cercando di spegnerlo....). Sai che non ho nulla contro di te, anzi, ma proprio per questo ti dico sinceramente che hai fatto una cosa che non ti rende un buon servizio. Per carità non sei l'unica, il forum e' piena di utenti che amano discreditare altri utenti, ma almeno sono coerenti e vanno fino in fondo. Tu non sembri neppure convinta del tuo rancore che forse neppure ti appartiene. Chiudi questa discussione o chiedi che sia chiusa, dai. Non volermene ciao


Io non discredito nessuno, mica mi sto inventando niente. Ti pare che mi sto inventando qualcosa.
Sulla forma migliore, mi spiace se non è la forma migliore per farlo presente, ma io sono fatta così, e non verso Clem, verso tutti.
Io ho accettato le sue scuse e le accetto, non nell'intento di gettare una secchiata d'acqua ma appunto per accettare delle scuse.
Detto questo, posso certamente dare l'ok affiché gli admin chiudano il 3d o spostino la parte off topic, come preferiscono.
Scusate i modi ma, se il problema è il modo, io sono fatta così e me ne scuso.


----------



## Hellseven (8 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Guarda che io non sapevo neppure i motivi della discussione, ma visto che mi era capitato di sentirmi dire che avevo dato un rosso che proprio non ricordavo, ci poteva stare che dopo mesi o anni uno proprio non ricorda.
> 
> Dal momento che un po' ti conosco e so che sei sensibile e generosa, mi  sono permessa, volevo solo minimizzare il tutto.
> 
> ...


Ciao bella signora.
Quello che tu ed altri trovano un limite di Clem (id est impietosirsi dei casi disperati) per me è' un dono immenso che la rende speciale e la connota di una grandissima umanità. È' forse vero che paga prezzi emotivi anche molto alti per questo ma io penso che la sensibilità e il cuore siano le ricchezze più preziose di un essere umano e quindi il suo modo di essere incontra, secondo il mio modesto e sicuramente sbagliato modo di vedere le cose, la mia totale ammirazione e stima. Fortunati coloro che beneficiano della sua umanità.


----------



## Palladiano (8 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao bella signora.
> Quello che tu ed altri trovano un limite di Clem (id est impietosirsi dei casi disperati) per me è' un dono immenso che la rende speciale e la connota di una grandissima umanità. È' forse vero che paga prezzi emotivi anche molto alti per questo ma io penso che la sensibilità e il cuore siano le ricchezze più preziose di un essere umano e quindi il suo modo di essere incontra, secondo il mio modesto e sicuramente sbagliato modo di vedere le cose, la mia totale ammirazione e stima. Fortunati coloro che beneficiano della sua umanità.


Quoto sottoscrivo approvo
Anche per me la sensibilità e l'altruismo sono doni immensi. Sebbene spesso causino dolore e sofferenza e vengono scambiati per debolezza e coglionaggine


----------



## Caciottina (8 Dicembre 2014)

*quoto*

la sensibilita di clem e' da prendere ad esempio per i piu'.
clem sei bella inside. si fottesse il resto


----------



## Simy (8 Dicembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Boh, se pensi che mi sia inventata tutto non so che farci.
> Non mi sono inventata niente.
> E quindi? Non mi dovevo permettere lo stesso?



e dove ho scritto che stai inventando? ho solo scritto che visto che sono passati due anni e che da quando sei rientrata non stai facendo altro che fare polemica non ci stai facendo una bella figura. 

mi ripeto: se avevi da dire qualcosa a qualcuno avresti fatto più bella figura a farlo in pvt senza fare tutta sta cagnara.


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> e dove ho scritto che stai inventando? ho solo scritto che visto che sono passati due anni e *che da quando sei rientrata non stai facendo altro che fare polemica* non ci stai facendo una bella figura.
> 
> *mi ripeto: se avevi da dire qualcosa a qualcuno avresti fatto più bella figura a farlo in pvt senza fare tutta sta cagnara.*


Ok, è più chiaro.

Dunque, sul primo grassetto non sono molto d'accordo perché penso che - da Settembre - ho aperto discussioni e sono intervenuta anche in discussioni interessanti, spero in modo positivo.

Sul secondo grassetto, a mente fredda ti dò ragione. Ho dei modi poco belli, lo so.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Dicembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ok, è più chiaro.
> 
> Dunque, sul primo grassetto non sono molto d'accordo perché penso che - da Settembre - ho aperto discussioni e sono intervenuta anche in discussioni interessanti, spero in modo positivo.
> 
> Sul secondo grassetto, a mente fredda ti dò ragione. Ho dei modi poco belli, lo so.


e anche....che ne dici di lasciarsi il passato alle spalle per un rosso di due anni fa?


----------



## passante (8 Dicembre 2014)

a me pare che HS ti abbia detto bene, Ari


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> e anche....che ne dici di lasciarsi il passato alle spalle per un rosso di due anni fa?


Per me è sì, infatti come dicevo se gli admin vogliono tagliare la parte di discussione da ieri in avanti per me è ok


----------



## free (8 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> e anche....che ne dici di lasciarsi il passato alle spalle per un rosso di due anni fa?



stai scherzando, vero??


----------



## Caciottina (8 Dicembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> stai scherzando, vero??


si dai...oggi mi sento cosi


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Dicembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Dunque.
> Dopo il passaggio da anonimo a firmato non ho avuto altri rossi da te se non uno solo, che tu hai motivato.
> Ma prima sì, ti garantisco, ne ho visti più di uno del tutto immotivati.
> Uno immotivato era questo post iniziale a una discussione. E' vero, lo hai bollinato con un rosso.
> ...



Non é che mi dispiaccia che tu lo abbia fatto in pubblico.
Tu puoi fare quello che vuoi.
Trovo ridicolo che tu abbia fatto tutto quel teatrino senza fare nomi. Pensavi che mi sarei cagata sotto?
Inoltre trovo ridicolo che tu abbia aspettato tre mesi
Molto ridicolo
e non hai capito il mio discorso sui rossi DOPO l'anonimato. La domanda non era rivolta a te


grazie a tutti gli altri che hanno speso belle parole nei miei confronti


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Non é che mi dispiaccia che tu lo abbia fatto in pubblico.
> Tu puoi fare quello che vuoi.
> Trovo ridicolo che tu abbia fatto tutto quel teatrino senza fare nomi. *Pensavi che mi sarei cagata sotto?*
> Inoltre trovo ridicolo che tu abbia aspettato tre mesi
> ...


Sul grassetto: no, io non pensavo niente, ieri mi sono - come ti dicevo - imbattuta nuovamente in questa discussione mentre ne cercavo un'altra e mi sono girate di nuovo le balls (stavolta a freddo).
Se questo lo trovi ridicolo, mi sta bene... è il mio modo, so di non avere dei modi molto piacevoli (o "ridicoli") in certi frangenti.


----------



## disincantata (8 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao bella signora.
> Quello che tu ed altri trovano un limite di Clem (id est impietosirsi dei casi disperati) per me è' un dono immenso che la rende speciale e la connota di una grandissima umanità. È' forse vero che paga prezzi emotivi anche molto alti per questo ma io penso che la sensibilità e il cuore siano le ricchezze più preziose di un essere umano e quindi il suo modo di essere incontra, secondo il mio modesto e sicuramente sbagliato modo di vedere le cose, la mia totale ammirazione e stima. *Fortunati coloro che beneficiano della sua umanità*.



Mai pensato sia un limite, anzi, solo che poi ci sta male.

Parlo pe esperienza, non riferita alla mia storia matrimoniale, proprio all'essere troppo sensibili e generosi, o fraintendono, o ne approfittano, difficilmente colgono il verso giusto dell'interessamento o aiuto.


----------



## Palladiano (8 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mai pensato sia un limite, anzi, solo che poi ci sta male.
> 
> Parlo pe esperienza, non riferita alla mia storia matrimoniale, proprio all'essere troppo sensibili e generosi, o fraintendono, o ne approfittano, difficilmente colgono il verso giusto dell'interessamento o aiuto.


Questo è vero. Troppi fraintendono l'interessamento dovuto alla generosità e troppi, lo ribadisco, scambiano dolcezza per debolezza. Ma se uno è bello dentro non deve certo farsene una colpa e men che meno sentirsi inferiore agli altri ché, semmai, è vero il contrario.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sul grassetto: no, io non pensavo niente, ieri mi sono - come ti dicevo - imbattuta nuovamente in questa discussione mentre ne cercavo un'altra e mi sono girate di nuovo le balls (stavolta a freddo).
> Se questo lo trovi ridicolo, mi sta bene... è il mio modo, so di non avere dei modi molto piacevoli (o "ridicoli") in certi frangenti.


Guarda che considerare un rosso il segno di tutto quello che hai scritto tu non è proprio da persona equilibratissima.
Anch'io ho ricevuto rossi (e pure verdi) ad minchiam ma non me li sono legati al dito.
Il tuo primo post con cui hai attaccato Clem era proprio da rosso comunque.


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che considerare un rosso il segno di tutto quello che hai scritto tu non è proprio da persona equilibratissima.
> Anch'io ho ricevuto rossi (e pure verdi) ad minchiam ma non me li sono legati al dito.
> Il tuo primo post con cui hai attaccato Clem era proprio da rosso comunque.


E' diverso: per uno che non conosco non mi scompongo.
Lei la conoscevo, dal vivo. Boh, mi ha lasciato l'amaro in bocca.
comunque per me è chiusa come questione.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> E' diverso: per uno che non conosco non mi scompongo.
> Lei la conoscevo, dal vivo. Boh, mi ha lasciato l'amaro in bocca.
> comunque per me è chiusa come questione.


:facepalm: una che conosci personalmente non può darti un rosso? Non può essere in disaccordo con te o, al limite, incazzarsi perché ti sei rivoltata come una biscia perché ha scritto di averti conosciuta e averti trovata una persona cordiale?
Attribuisci a lei un comportamento contrastante con la conoscenza personale quando l'hai avuto tu?
Non credo proprio che conoscere un utente di persona significhi automaticamente sceglierla come amica per la vita e poi agli amici si dice che non si è d'accordo e si litiga pure.
Se per te conoscere personalmente significava trovare degli alleati forse hai dato un valore particolare a quella conoscenza.


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :facepalm: una che conosci personalmente non può darti un rosso? Non può essere in disaccordo con te o, al limite, incazzarsi perché ti sei rivoltata come una biscia perché ha scritto di averti conosciuta e averti trovata una persona cordiale?
> Attribuisci a lei un comportamento contrastante con la conoscenza personale quando l'hai avuto tu?
> Non credo proprio che conoscere un utente di persona significhi automaticamente sceglierla come amica per la vita e poi agli amici si dice che non si è d'accordo e si litiga pure.
> Se per te conoscere personalmente significava trovare degli alleati forse hai dato un valore particolare a quella conoscenza.


Dunque, quando mi sono "rivoltata come una biscia" avevo già visto la sequela di rossi senza motivo e non ero certo bendisposta... Ma non voglio tornare sulla questione specifica, parlando in generale se c'è uno scambio di opinioni con una persona che conosco è un conto, una divergenza di vedute ci può stare... ma gli "scherzetti" da parte di chi mi ha frequentato per un periodo, no, sorry.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Dunque, quando mi sono "rivoltata come una biscia" avevo già visto la sequela di rossi senza motivo e non ero certo bendisposta... Ma non voglio tornare sulla questione specifica, parlando in generale se c'è uno scambio di opinioni con una persona che conosco è un conto, una divergenza di vedute ci può stare... ma gli "scherzetti" da parte di chi mi ha frequentato per un periodo, no, sorry.


C'è sempre da imparare nella vita.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Dicembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Dunque, quando mi sono "rivoltata come una biscia" avevo già visto la sequela di rossi senza motivo e non ero certo bendisposta... Ma non voglio tornare sulla questione specifica, parlando in generale se c'è uno scambio di opinioni con una persona che conosco è un conto, una divergenza di vedute ci può stare... ma gli "scherzetti" da parte di chi mi ha frequentato per un periodo, no, sorry.


Non ho capito: sono una sequela o sono due? Ti ho detto di sparare fuori tutto adesso. Se sono una sequela dovrebbero essere ben più di due. Le parole hanno un significato preciso. Sequela non è uguale a due


----------



## Hellseven (8 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mai pensato sia un limite, anzi, solo che poi ci sta male.
> 
> Parlo pe esperienza, non riferita alla mia storia matrimoniale, proprio all'essere troppo sensibili e generosi, o fraintendono, o ne approfittano, difficilmente colgono il verso giusto dell'interessamento o aiuto.


Giusto. Ma è' quindi un loro problema non suo[emoji6]


----------



## Hellseven (8 Dicembre 2014)

Vorrei solo dire che Sienne e Flavia sono due utenti sempre fuori dalla polemica e dalla mala fede. Limpide sempre. Metterei la mano sul fuoco per entrambe. E mi perdonino gli altri che non intendo sminuire.


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Non ho capito: sono una sequela o sono due? Ti ho detto di sparare fuori tutto adesso. Se sono una sequela dovrebbero essere ben più di due. Le parole hanno un significato preciso. Sequela non è uguale a due


Due rossi immotivati non sono "enough"? 
Ma adesso sono io a processo? 
Non posso sapere/ricordare se ce ne sono altri, a questo punto non lo escludo assolutamente ma non mi interessa perché è più importante il gesto. Detto questo, eventuali altri aspetti slegati dal discorso reputazione, ma significativi ugualmente, te li posso comunicare in privato così spero che non mi si possa criticare sull'aspetto della "forma" e del "modo".


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Vorrei solo dire che Sienne e Flavia sono due utenti sempre fuori dalla polemica e dalla mala fede. Limpide sempre. Metterei la mano sul fuoco per entrambe. E mi perdonino gli altri che non intendo sminuire.


Ma ti riferisci alla discussione in confessionale?


----------



## Hellseven (8 Dicembre 2014)

Mi riferisco a questi due esseri umani che gli dei mi hanno onorato di trovare sulla mia strada, sempre e comunque. Senza un motivo particolare. Solo per testimoniarne la mia stima e affetto, tutto qui[emoji4]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Dicembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Due rossi immotivati non sono "enough"?
> Ma adesso sono io a processo?
> *Non posso sapere/ricordare se ce ne sono altri, a questo punto non lo escludo assolutamente* ma non mi interessa perché è più importante il gesto. Detto questo, eventuali altri aspetti slegati dal discorso reputazione, ma significativi ugualmente, te li posso comunicare in privato così spero che non mi si possa criticare sull'aspetto della "forma" e del "modo".



Eh no. Mi accusi di una cosa ben precisa. Adesso devi sapere e ricordare quanti erano e quali erano, visto che io non lo ricordo. Hai parlato della punta di un iceberg, addirittura!


----------



## Palladiano (8 Dicembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Due rossi immotivati non sono "enough"?
> Ma adesso sono io a processo?
> Non posso sapere/ricordare se ce ne sono altri, a questo punto non lo escludo assolutamente ma non mi interessa perché è più importante il gesto. Detto questo, eventuali altri aspetti slegati dal discorso reputazione, ma significativi ugualmente, te li posso comunicare in privato così spero che non mi si possa criticare sull'aspetto della "forma" e del "modo".


Ma veramente ti hanno fatto così male due rossi? 
Non sono ironico


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Eh no. Mi accusi di una cosa ben precisa. Adesso devi sapere e ricordare quanti erano e quali erano, visto che io non lo ricordo. Hai parlato della punta di un iceberg, addirittura!


Quelli che sapevo te li ho già spiegati in privato e se necessario chiedi lumi a chi può vedere tutto lo storico di reputazioni. Io ricordo questi due, immotivati del tutto, più una frecciata in mia assenza (thread del ritorno di Principessa ex Toy Girl) sul fatto che io sarei una che dispensa perle di saggezza, più un altro post in cui parlavo serenamente con gli utenti di un argomento aperto da me, e arrivi tu a gamba tesa dicendo "Ma chi se ne frega di questo topic?" (testuali parole).
Per me è già sufficiente, una sequela di indicatori che mi danno come risultato: Ari è antipatica, diamole addosso, manchiamole di rispetto.
Per me è la spia, la punta di un iceberg di una situazione in cui non c'è molto margine per un dialogo decente.
Poi puoi arrabbiarti, insultarmi, quello che vuoi, ma meglio così di eventuali carinerie non sentite.


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2014)

A parte tutto, mi sono già scusata per il modo poco elegante quindi, rimestare ancora su quanto i miei modi siano poco adatti, non mi sembra attuale.


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma veramente ti hanno fatto così male due rossi?
> Non sono ironico


Guarda, vorrei veramente chiuderla: credo che pagine e pagine di discussione siano pure troppo. Sul serio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Dicembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Quelli che sapevo te li ho già spiegati in privato e se necessario chiedi lumi a chi può vedere tutto lo storico di reputazioni. Io ricordo questi due, immotivati del tutto, più una frecciata in mia assenza (thread del ritorno di Principessa ex Toy Girl) sul fatto che io sarei una che dispensa perle di saggezza, più un altro post in cui parlavo serenamente con gli utenti di un argomento aperto da me, e arrivi tu a gamba tesa dicendo "Ma chi se ne frega di questo topic?" (testuali parole).
> Per me è già sufficiente, una sequela di indicatori che mi danno come risultato: Ari è antipatica, diamole addosso, manchiamole di rispetto.
> Per me è la spia, la punta di un iceberg di una situazione in cui non c'è molto margine per un dialogo decente.
> Poi puoi arrabbiarti, insultarmi, quello che vuoi, ma meglio così di eventuali carinerie non sentite.


Trovami un post dove ti ho insultata 

E poi l'uso del plurale cosa significa? Quel "diamole addosso, manchiamole di rispetto"? Chi avrei coinvolto nella mia lotta contro la povera Aristocat?

il thread in cui ho detto "chi se ne frega?" me lo ricordo, era un thread su Dita Vom Teese... Ribadisco il "chi se ne frega?", l'ho scritto in tanti altri thread, l'ultimo che ricordo é quello sulla depilazione ... Quale grande affronto cazzarola... Mamma mia... Ma non ti sei mai beccata un "demente", "non capisci un cazzo" o "che cazzo dici?" qui sopra? Sei così sensibile per un "chi se ne frega di Dita Von Teese"?


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Trovami un post dove ti ho insultata
> 
> E poi l'uso del plurale cosa significa? Quel "diamole addosso, manchiamole di rispetto"? Chi avrei coinvolto nella mia lotta contro la povera Aristocat?
> 
> il thread in cui ho detto "chi se ne frega?" me lo ricordo, era un thread su Dita Vom Teese... Ribadisco il "chi se ne frega?", l'ho scritto in tanti altri thread, l'ultimo che ricordo é quello sulla depilazione ... Quale grande affronto cazzarola... Mamma mia... Ma non ti sei mai beccata un "demente", "non capisci un cazzo" o "che cazzo dici?" qui sopra? Sei così sensibile per un "chi se ne frega di Dita Von Teese"?


1) Non ho scritto che hai postato degli insulti. 
2) "diamole addosso, ecc.": era un ironico plurale maiestatis, riferito solo a te.
3) Buon per te, se a me non interessa un topic non ci vado proprio a scrivere... se qualcuno preferisce invece esprimersi così poi non può pretendere che tutti lo apprezzino


----------



## Palladiano (8 Dicembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Guarda, vorrei veramente chiuderla: credo che pagine e pagine di discussione siano pure troppo. Sul serio


Ok. Rispetto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Dicembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Guarda, vorrei veramente chiuderla: credo che pagine e pagine di discussione siano pure troppo. Sul serio



La prossima volta fatti qualche domanda prima di iniziarla

Porgiamo cordiali saluti (plurale majestatis...)


----------



## Eratò (8 Dicembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> 1) Non ho scritto che hai postato degli insulti.
> 2) "diamole addosso, ecc.": era un ironico plurale maiestatis, riferito solo a te.
> 3) Buon per te, se a me non interessa un topic non ci vado proprio a scrivere... se qualcuno preferisce invece esprimersi così poi non può pretendere che tutti lo apprezzino


Ma che t'ha preso oggi aristocat?


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> La prossima volta fatti qualche domanda prima di iniziarla
> 
> Porgiamo cordiali saluti (plurale majestatis...)


Va bene (sul serio, non è ironico)


----------

